# POLL:  What brand snowcat do you own?



## Melensdad

What brand and what type of snowcat do you have?

*IF YOU RESPOND BELOW, PLEASE make sure you also fill out the poll above!
* 
In the poll above you are allowed to vote in MORE THAN ONE line since I know some of the folks here own/operate multiple machines.

I have a 1972 Aktiv Snow Trac.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Holy Cow Bob !!! You must be a mind reader as I was just starting a post to ask the same thing !!!! 
I think we really need this to develope a tool to better know who our snow cat members are and develope help groups who are experts in their Snow Cat brand area . 

Can we somehow develope a log that will show the number of brands and their owners ???


----------



## Eric L

great idea Bob.

'65 Tucker 443 here.


----------



## Melensdad

Eric L said:
			
		

> great idea Bob.
> 
> '65 Tucker 443 here.


 OK but we both know it was your idea, I just posted it!



			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> Can we somehow develope a log that will show the number of brands and their owners ???


Well I'm going to blame Eric for not checking the option box that shows WHO checked WHAT box in the above poll.  
There is actually an option in the polling software that would have listed the name of the Forums member under the type of machine he/she owns, but I didn't think to select that option.  Had I done so, it would have kept track of the various owners by the type of machine they own.  I went back to edit the poll and that option is not available for me to select under the "edit" mode.


----------



## BigAl RIP

For Example :

   Big Al 

    Kristi KT7 Serial #4 =currently in restoration .Completion date winter 06
    Kristi KT4 Serial# ? Needs total Restoration . Not Running
    Kristi KT3 serial# ? Needs new engine . Not Running . For Sale


----------



## mkntrakes

4lmc 1200s
1 lmc 1500
1 1404 imp
1 prinoth t2
1 4vl built by utah school


 this is in my fleet now and looking for another 1500


----------



## BigAl RIP

mkntrakes said:
			
		

> 1 4vl built by utah school


 
  Whats that ??? Is it custom built or a restore of some brand snowcat ?


----------



## roughwoods

3 st4s
1 track master


----------



## mbsieg

Raidtrac 1800-30


----------



## DaveNay

We have several cats...a couple of them really enjoy chasing the snowflakes as they fall.  The others just run from the barn to the house as fast as they can, and when they get on the porch, they do that-walk-on-three-legs-while-shaking-the-fourth-leg-thing-that-cats-do.


----------



## mtntopper

Current Equipment: 
1-LMC 1200 - 5 Passenger
1-VMC Turbo Diesel RT-01 - 5 Passenger
1-Bombardier BR100+ - 3 Passenger (If all are small) 

Working on the Following Acquisitions: 
1-Tucker Kitten - 2 Passenger
1-Activ Tracmaster - 7 Passenger


----------



## J5 Bombardier

Regarding survey:
                                        Bombardier J5 +   1966 Bombardier Muskeg { under Restoration}
                                     J5 Bombardier


----------



## William Barrett

Atkiv 1960 ST4, running


----------



## alaska741

good thread 

1963 Tucker model 322   ( for sale )

Hagglund BV206


----------



## villi

I operate 1975 st4 Snow Trac


----------



## tree guy

53 743 and yes it's all for sale, heck who needs a good woman (hope she doesent know my password

chris


----------



## pixie

'78 Thiokol Imp w/ blade and rear hydraulics

Two Bombardier J5s . One with trailer, one with winch and blade.


----------



## dseymour

1967  Tucker Sno Cat  342A6  Restored
     1967  Tucker Sno Cat  442      To be restored in 2007-2008


----------



## crwsrw

'88 Ohara (Japanese Ratrac Copy) 120HP Komatsu engine.
Photo taken yesterday. Tracks will go back on in the next few weeks.
Just had all the rust cut out, and been resprayed.


----------



## cooper

1 snow trac
1 modfied 1404 thycol (Weasel rear diff)
1 soon to be very modfied weasel


----------



## mtncrawler

601 Trackmaster 
A Spryte
C Spryte
Poll ony let me enter 1 machine


----------



## nutsster

Currently,
1981 DMC 1200 
1970's  IMP 1402 

Looking at a LMC1500            Don't tell the wife!!


----------



## Jen's Jeep

I have a email saying that co-ownership is legit 

So yes...I own a '65 Tucker 443 Sno-Cat


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey!!! I should be allowed to vote three times . I have three Kristi's so let's change that Kristi number to 5 !!


----------



## mlang2005

Al there is no proof that your "yetti" is or was a kristi


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hey!!! I should be allowed to vote three times . I have three Kristi's so let's change that Kristi number to 5 !!


 The question is not HOW MANY SNOWCATS are represented, it is WHAT BRANDS are represented.  At this point in the poll, I know that we are missing at least 20 or 30 Snow Trac owners who have not voted.  I'd say we are missing at least a half dozen or more Kristi owners too. I'd guess that we are missing at least 20 Tucker owners. So there are still lots of people who have not voted.



			
				mlang2005 said:
			
		

> Al there is no proof that your "yetti" is or was a kristi


 Quite true.  And didn't you see that police report a while back about a stolen fiberglass bathtub in Idaho?  I'm thinking that it might be in BigAl's garage with a Ford engine shoved inside it


----------



## GYPSY

1959 Tucker 222 Kitten    "MISS KITTY"


----------



## griz

2 Thiokol 1404 FC


----------



## Melensdad

So where is everyone else?

Off the top of my head I can come up with about a half dozen Kristi owners and probably a dozen more Snow Trac owners.  I could probably come up with at whole bunch more Tucker owners too.  

Where are all those people?


----------



## Doc

This thread has had 500 views.   
Maybe they are  out back counting how many they have ....


----------



## mlang2005

It will take bigal a few months to go to all of his different houses and see if the snow cats are still where he parked them when he brought them home.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> It will take bigal a few months to go to all of his different houses and see if the snow cats are still where he parked them when he brought them home.


 
I am pretty sure I don't have any snowcats in Bocas Del Toro, Rep of Panama . There are no motorized vehicles on the island .

Here is a funny story though : New Years Eve of 1997 there were 2 vehicles total on the whole main island of Bocas . The two drivers got druck and ran enough each other !


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

So far one 323 tucker
Would love a small cat with a small blade.


 Great thread


----------



## GYPSY

ALLEN - Is that a 322 or 323.  I am not familar with the 323.  could you post some details?


----------



## fogtender

I have a Thiokol "Imp". I use it for hauling building materials to my cabin which is located about eight miles North of Mount McKinley Park on a lake. The run one way, is about 40 miles from town to the cabin. Really like the unit, used it to haul two moose this fall, beats carrying the meat on your back. Need to bring it back to town and do a paint job on it this winter, stripped the paint off and never got around to repainting it...yet, but runs very well.


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

GYPSY,   This Tucker has three doors two tracks and is of the three hunderd series line of cats, 
 6 cylinder
 3 speed
 lenght 13 feet six 
 width 6 feet 6"
 It is one of the largest two track units they made, and Jim Tucker nick named it muley Why I do not know. How many of these cats they made ???????  If anyone has any info on it I would love to know.
 Photos are in photo gallery


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hey!!! I should be allowed to vote three times . I have three Kristi's so let's change that Kristi number to 5 !!


Al, where are the other Kristi votes?

And I know we are missing a bunch of Snow Trac owners too?  

Seem to me that we have a lot of members who have not voted yet.


----------



## pixie

Adding pictures.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Al, where are the other Kristi votes?
> 
> And I know we are missing a bunch of Snow Trac owners too?
> 
> Seem to me that we have a lot of members who have not voted yet.


 
   Bob ,
 I Believe the Kristi Owners went to tow out all the stuck Snow Trac owners home and should be back shortly . 

    But seriously it would be nice for everyone who has a snow cat to get listed . If we intend to build a reliable source for helping other vintage snowcats members needing parts,repairs or advice  ,I do believe this is the  first step we must take  . WE , without a doubt ,have the most knowledge mixed group of snowcatters on the internet as we now stand ,but I do believe we can improve on that by extending are wisdom and knowledge of snowcats to other new members .
    I seem to be one of the few Kristi owners who gets involved on any regular basis ."Wilkinsn1 has posted some great arcticles and Track information . I have learned a lot about My little Kristi as I repaired and restored her and enjoying passing along any help I can when it is needed or asked for . There is very little information on Kristi's and I am attempting to build new Kristi service and parts  manuals as I go because the originals are very incomplete and lacking in help  .
   Our Tucker group has really taken off and I know we have a huge group of Snow Trac / Snow Master owners too . 
   Bob S. has been instrumental in getting all information into CD form so it will not be lost .

 So lets hear from you guy's ???????? You wanted and found a web site to come and talk snowcats, repairs,restorations and general maintance advice  .     
       You Got it !!! 


Now jump in and tell us what you kind of snowcat you have and how you want to see us grow in this area  !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

pixie said:
			
		

> Adding pictures.


 
ITS a VW bug on tracks with the windows knocked out !!!  
 I love it !!!


----------



## aksnocat

I've got:
- a '77 Tucker Model 1742 (the runner)
- a 49 Tucker Model 423 (the restoration project)
- a '78 Tucker Model 1744 (the rusty parts machine)


----------



## Eric L

At this point the Tucker crowd has taken the lead, though I think my wife voted, and some members have sold units to other members so that could skew the #'s too.

Will we need to change this forum name from "AKTIV SNOW TRAC ST4 and Kristi Snow Cats" to "Tucker, Thiokol and Aktiv Snow Cats"?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> Will we need to change this forum name from "AKTIV SNOW TRAC ST4 and Kristi Snow Cats" to "Tucker, Thiokol and Aktiv Snow Cats"?


 

    Yea right!!!! Keep dreamin!!! I did some checking and the 275 Kristi Owners  who are FF membrs are out towing out lessor brand   stuck snowcats.They said I could vote for them.So lets see....that's 277  Kristi owners by my count.

Everyone knows a Tucker is a "throw away snowcat after one use". Why do you think Mr. Tucker built so many??? A source for parts as they break down alot .


 Mr Tucker changed his name when he started the 
"Tucker company". His real last name was Pucker , but he figured no one would want to ride around all Puckered up. Smart move......


----------



## Teeoster

Restoring a 67 Thiokol IMP


----------



## mtntopper

_VMC_









*3*2.88% 
Ok, I have one VMC and only voted once. Who has voted the other two? Someone needs to fess up to voter fraud or prove ownership. I think the dead probably in or near the Chicago area are coming back to life and voting again. I want a re-count and a national voter fraud investigation.... sounds just like the democratic thing to do.


----------



## flathorn

Kristi  KT3

Thiokol Imp w/ blade and small crane


----------



## 79bombi

1979 Bombardier Bombi

1 still mad wife






before






after


----------



## SkiDozer 302

1980 Bombardier SkiDozer 302


----------



## couchsachraga

I can't believe you didn't list Pisten Bully!!!  I run a PB 070 for a ski center in the winter time, as well as a Bombardier 180 MP plus on occasion.  I prefer the PB, even though it's older and underpowered (miss the turbo...).

I'm looking for one of my own for some of my personal trails, but right now get by with a '79 Ski Doo alpine.

Couchsachraga


----------



## tortoise7

Hi Folks,
add 2 military aktivs to the list (tho hopefully
one of these will find a new home) and one
volvo bv 202 machine.

anyone else here have any experience with 
the bv 202?

tortoise7


----------



## bczoom

Welcome aboard tortoise7 and couchsachraga  BUT WE WANT PICTURES!!!!

PS. couch, you got a nickname?   That's hard to remember/spell.


----------



## bczoom

bczoom said:
			
		

> PS. couch, you got a nickname?   That's hard to remember/spell.


OK, I'll admit... I should go off-line as I've had a couple  

But... I thought I just figured it out. Does "couchsachraga" = "Cat Scratch Fever" after a couple dozen Canadian beers?


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard tortoise7 and couchsachraga  BUT WE WANT PICTURES!!!!
> 
> PS. couch, you got a nickname?   That's hard to remember/spell.
> 
> AND THEN A BIT LATER . . .
> 
> OK, I'll admit... I should go off-line as I've had a couple
> 
> But... I thought I just figured it out. Does "couchsachraga" = "Cat Scratch Fever" after a couple dozen Canadian beers?



Brian, "couchsachraga" has been a member for nearly a year, he just doesn't post very often.  The snowcat area has quite a few members who are "seasonal" members.  As for the humor, I'd stick with your day job


----------



## nutsster

I'm adding two if the latest shots of my modified Thiokol 1402 and restored DMC 1200.


----------



## bczoom

Damn... Y'all got some sweet machines.

When I joined this forum, I wasn't expecting to be seeing/learning so much about these snowcats.  Well, I obviously want (need  ) one now...


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Damn... Y'all got some sweet machines.
> 
> When I joined this forum, I wasn't expecting to be seeing/learning so much about these snowcats. Well, I obviously want (need  ) one now...


 
 Hey Boomer ! 
 I have recently acquired a small interest in Mtntoppers Snow Master .I just own a couple of lug nuts but , I would be willing to give *you* my nuts that I own on Bill's rig . Let me know and i'll start the paperwork .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hey Boomer !
> I have recently acquired a small interest in Mtntoppers Snow Master .I just own a couple of lug nuts but , I would be willing to give *you* my nuts that I own on Bill's rig . Let me know and i'll start the paperwork .


Not sure if buying your *nuts* would look good on a receipt when Mrs. Zoom goes through the paperwork.
If you make the bill-of-sale out for the shift pattern decal, you got a deal!


----------



## BigAl RIP

. God ! I needed that laugh today ! Thanks Boomer


----------



## weatherby

thiokol 601 in total re store stage


----------



## BigAl RIP

Where are all the Kristi Owners ????    
 Come on you guys !!! Lend a little help here ..........


----------



## Southtowns27

'67 Tucker 442-A
'62 Tucker 443-AM (Running parts machine)


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Aktive Snow Master and a Thikol swamp cat.  Sold my Kristi.


----------



## snowtracker

We own a Thiokol Spryte model B.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Very nice!


----------



## wilkinsn1

Well, as usual, I'm late again.  You know guys, I have other things that require my attention.......can't always be monitoring the FF.......

Anyway, I have a 1959 Kristi KT3 (S/N 048) owned by the company (although they're not proud of it and don't want anything to do with it), so I guess I can say it's almost my baby.  

OK Big Al, I'm caught up!!!


----------



## GS Dave

cushman trackser, I am hoping it will grow up to be a real snow cat some day

Dave


----------



## mtntopper

It's as close as it is going to get. Out of all the little track machines it is better than most....


----------



## GS Dave

mtntopper said:
			
		

> It's as close as it is going to get. Out of all the little track machines it is better than most....



Well we did spend 3 hours in them (we have 2) last night punching through 3 foot drifts, what a blast...


----------



## Melensdad

Cushman Tracksters are very cool little machines.  I was actually hunting for one of those several years ago but couldn't find one for sale at a reasonable price.  I think of the small machines they are probably as good as is available and a true go anywhere vehicle, ideal for playing on rural property.


----------



## GS Dave

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Cushman Tracksters are very cool little machines.  I was actually hunting for one of those several years ago but couldn't find one for sale at a reasonable price.  I think of the small machines they are probably as good as is available and a true go anywhere vehicle, ideal for playing on rural property.



well........what would you think a resaonable price would be? I might be letting one go......full cab and has a new Honda engine in it. but it is a long way away from you (in New Mexico)

Dave


----------



## Melensdad

Dave, I am no longer looking.  When I was shopping I didn't have the Snow Trac.  But as for NM, I used to get there on a regular basis because my in-laws (no deceased) lived in Albuquerque.  Spent a bit of time there, also would go Las Cruces, Riodoso (sp), Sante Fe, Ponderosa, and a few other spots.


----------



## GS Dave

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Dave, I am no longer looking.  When I was shopping I didn't have the Snow Trac.  But as for NM, I used to get there on a regular basis because my in-laws (no deceased) lived in Albuquerque.  Spent a bit of time there, also would go Las Cruces, Riodoso (sp), Sante Fe, Ponderosa, and a few other spots.



oh well... here is to fun in the snow

Dave


----------



## Morepwr

1965 Thiokol 601


----------



## Donald McMullin

I have changed from "looking" to "owning" a Tucker Sno-Cat.  I should take delivery from Bill Guthrie in the next few weeks of a 1974 540 Torpedo.  This year came stock from the factory with a small block chevy engine.  

Its new home will be in Middleton, Colorado which is about 12 miles up the Animas River from Silverton [@10,000ft elevation].

I will be able to enjoy the sunny winter days in my new convertible, see attached picture.


----------



## Melensdad

WOW that is the coolest looking Sno-Cat that I have ever seen.  It looks a lot like a snowcat version of an Auburn Speedster Convertible!   Congrats on your new toy.  Being a 500 series you have the ultra wide tracks on yours so it should float above the snow!   What is the overall mechanical conditon?

Another nice thing about the steel track Sno-Cats is that if you run them over your grass you don't have to mow the lawn


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thats a very cool snowcat!  Congradulations and welcome to the club!


----------



## Vance

Donald McMullin said:
			
		

> I have changed from "looking" to "owning" a Tucker Sno-Cat.  I should take delivery from Bill Guthrie in the next few weeks of a 1974 540 Torpedo.  This year came stock from the factory with a small block chevy engine.
> 
> Its new home will be in Middleton, Colorado which is about 12 miles up the Animas River from Silverton [@10,000ft elevation].
> 
> I will be able to enjoy the sunny winter days in my new convertible, see attached picture.



Welcome, Donald!!!! and congrats on the cat purchase.  If you're like any of the rest of us you'll be hooked.

I've eyed your particular cat on Bill's site for some time.  It was a shame to see it sitting in the yard.  Sounds like it will go to a good home.  

One thing that peaked my curiosity is that you said your has the SBC motor.  I have a 1971 1342 that also has the SBC.  Mine is a 283 (so I'm told) and runs like a top.  There don't seem to be many SBCs in the Tuckers but the factory did tell me that they built most every unit in that era as a custom build to spec unit with whatever the customer wanted.

Please post more pics and details when you get a chance!!!

Vance


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Are you getting ready to paint?


----------



## Vance

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Are you getting ready to paint?



Well.... eventually...  I just put a quick rattle can jobber on there so it was only one color...

It will stay like this for the remainder of the season and then get completely tore down this summer.  At that time it will get a respectable paint job.

Vance


----------



## Donald McMullin

My first sno-cat arrived at its new home in the San Juan mountains of Colorado.  Just unloaded from the truck and looking for some fresh snow to play in.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Look at you!  Great picture!  Now we need some action shots!


----------



## Bulldog1401

1976 Thiokol Imp. Running, but undergoing restoration.


----------



## Melensdad

Bulldog1401 said:
			
		

> 1976 Thiokol Imp. Running, but undergoing restoration.


Hey Bulldog, how about some pictures?  Seems to me you visited here a couple months ago, has there been much progress on the Imp restoration or have you been spending more time driving it?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Greetings all!  This is my first post and though I don't actually own a vintage snowcat, I plan to sometime in the future so I look forward to researching all that is out there.  I have been a groomer operator for our local snowmobile club since 1990 and currently operate a 2002 Lamtrac and a 1996 BR160.  I appreciate what these machines can do and would like to get my own to do whatever I want with it other than just crawling down the trails smoothing out moguls.  I plan on looking at a couple of old Bombardier B12's sometime in the near future.  I look forward to all of the information I know you guys can provide.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Welcome to the gang Groomer Guy!  You need to get a Snow Trac.  Stay away from all other wanna be snowcats!


----------



## Melensdad

groomerguyNWO said:
			
		

> Greetings all! This is my first post and though I don't actually own a vintage snowcat, I plan to sometime in the future so I look forward to researching all that is out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowcat Operations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the gang Groomer Guy!  You need to get a Snow Trac.  Stay away from all other wanna be snowcats!
Click to expand...


Hi Brian.  You will find a lot of strong opinions around here.  Most of them are wrong, but mine is always correct 

There are lots of things to consider, and since you are experienced with snow grooming & equipment I'll just highlight some of the things that seem to matter to personal snowcat users.

Price
Parts
Size/weight/trailerability
A basic small snowcat can be found for under $10,000 in decent condition, occasionally under $3000 for a unit that will run but requires work.  Shopping around is your best bet to find a deal.  Even a very good condition older snowcat will rarely go for more than $15,000 after it is restored.  Some desirable brands would include the Aktiv Snow Trac and Kristi Snowcats.  Both are VW powered and the engines are very easy to work on.  Aktiv made over 2000 Snow Tracs, many made it up to Canada and you may find them in your area.  Kristi only made a little over 100 KT3 snowcats, they are hard to find but nifty units.  Thiokol IMPs are very common and were made in large numbers, there were a couple version.  Thiokol Sprytes are also common, seem to be a bit more expensive than the Imp.  Thiokol 601s are also reasonably common.  Probably the most common would be the Bombardier B12/C18.  Over 3000 of those were produced, many stayed in Canada.

As for parts . . . the best thing to do is find a snowcat that interests you and then ask about parts availability.  Most have some proprietary parts that are difficult to find, and some common parts that are easy to get.

Grooming type snowcats typically weigh a lot more than some of the smaller cats, they are also wider.  Weight and width make trailering them something that requires special trailers and larger tow vehicles.  That may or may not be an issue for you.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Unfortunatly I work more than I play and the Imp is not progressing as fas as I would like. Wanted one all my life. Finally got one. No time for it. Go figure. I will get it where I want it eventually. Visiting this forum helps remind me that I should be working on it more.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Nice IMP!  What are your plans.  Maybe another thread should be started for that?  Anyway its nice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bob- Too bad there aren't any more KT7's out there.  I think that would suit me just right.  I don't know wether I'm coming or going half of the time either.(just like the KT7)

Sorry Big Al,  I've been studying/reading your thread on your restoration for the past few days and couldn't resist!


----------



## Bulldog1401

I plan on adding dual batteries, replacing the winch that was missing when I got it, adding a slide on passenger cab for a total seating capacity of 6, adding dual exhaust, and doubling up the cross axles that the leaf springs mount on for a 2 inch lift. when lifted, I believe that I could run cleats from a 1200 or a like cat which will give me more dig and also make the tracks asymetrical but wider for more floatation. 1200 cleats seem easier to find than 1400 series cleats.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

There are a few Imps on here that have been modified.  I believe Teesoter (I may be wrong) has a friend who widend his tracks for great flotation.  I would like to get an Imp and put some really wide tracks on it.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

There are a few Imps on here that have been modified.  I believe Teesoter (I may be wrong) has a friend who widend his tracks for great flotation.  I would like to get an Imp and put some really wide tracks on it.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I also have plans to raise another Snow Master I will be working on next.  I will be completely changing out the old suspension and should loose about 200 pounds in the process if not more.  I was planning on modifying this one but time and money on this particular project just isnt there.  My next one will sport a 225 HP Subaru WRX Turbo motor and about 6 more inches in ground clearance.  BUT first I need to finish this guy.  http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=88163#post88163

I feel the Snow Masters just look to squatey.  They need some hieght at the track area to look right.  I have never dragged the bottom of my snowmaster even in the DEEPEST Champaigne Powder!  BUT there is always room for improvement and a bit higher would do it for me.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Can you give me contact info for bill guithrie? Are the snowcat parts in the background his? Thanks.


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Welcome to the gang Groomer Guy!  You need to get a Snow Trac.  Stay away from all other wanna be snowcats!



-1 rep point for corrupting a newbie.

Just kidding, but I thought about it.  

All Content Copyright K.R.I.S.T.I. - Kristis Rescuing Impotent Snow-Tracs, International


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Your reps earn or loose 1 rep point.  Mine on the other hand earn or loose you 4.  Typical Kristi owner!  BUT maybe not typical.  You actually thought about it and made the right decision.


----------



## Grant H

A 1970 Flextrac Nodwell FN15 with a 250 Ford industrial, an FMX automatic trans and an OC15 final drive.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That should be one tough rig!


----------



## Northerner

'84 Bombi  -running
'55 Muskeg -under restoration.

Northerner


----------



## houlio

I don't own a Snow Cat, but I think they would be quite the unit. I do have a 1949 Bombardier B12-CS.


----------



## Melensdad

houlio said:


> I don't own a Snow Cat, but I think they would be quite the unit. I do have a 1949 Bombardier B12-CS.


Welcome to the Forums.    While Bombardier considered the B12 and C18s to be snowmobiles and named them as such, I think we loosely define the term "snowcat" as a track driven vehicle designed for over-snow travel.  That definition would include your B12.

Similarly it would exclude BigAl's Kristi KT-7 simply because BigAl can't get his KT-7 to actually travel over snow


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:


> Similarly it would exclude BigAl's Kristi KT-7 simply because BigAl can't get his KT-7 to actually travel over snow


 
 Well yea .... Thats true ,but it sure looks good being towed behind the Matching Ford truck that I use to pull it with !


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL!


----------



## pirate_girl

I voted!!






I also can't make my screen shot larger..
Put on your bi-focals


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Pirate girl you should have written onto your monitor like that!


----------



## pirate_girl

It says.. None, but I enjoy the Snowcat forums anyway.


----------



## pirate_girl

I need to work on how to do the attachments to make them a proper size.


----------



## pirate_girl

how's that?


----------



## pirate_girl

yayyyyyyyyyy I did it lol


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> Pirate girl you should have written onto your monitor like that!


 
 Hey !!! I bet she's a blond ! 

     Oh!!! I see a new blond joke coming from this ....


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Hey !!! I bet she's a blond !
> 
> Oh!!! I see a new blond joke coming from this ....


I am not a blonde, buster.
I am a firey red head.. so watch it chump.. hehe


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I am not a blonde, buster.
> I am a firey red head.. so watch it chump.. hehe


 
 I am sure that at sometime in your past you may have dyed your hair blonde .I am sure it was a weak moment in your young life ,but it's OK .... IT's OK  ..... <--- (I learned that by watching Dr Phil) . 

Now just calm down and back away from the gun . <--- (I learned that by being shot twice )!


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> I am sure that at sometime in your past you may have dyed your hair blonde .I am sure it was a weak moment in your young life ,but it's OK .... IT's OK  ..... <--- (I learned that by watching Dr Phil) .
> 
> Now just calm down and back away from the gun . <--- (I learned that by being shot twice )!


Nope, I never dyed my hair blonde.
Why would I?
However.........


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well so far we have Bobcat aka BobPierce.  I wonder what BigAls nick name will be.    LOL


----------



## Phil705

New to forum, owner of 1972 Tucker 543A with modified tracks. I use it only for access to my cabin in the mountains outside of Winthrop Washington. That's in north central Washington state, about 30 miles from the Canadian border.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Welcome to the Forum!  Nice looking Tucker.  How does she perform?


----------



## Phil705

Snowcat Operations said:


> Welcome to the Forum! Nice looking Tucker. How does she perform?


 

She performs pretty well given her age (and mine). Burns a lot of gas, and I probably need to rebuild the tracks, but it keep running. I don't do a lot of off-road stuff, but when I have it goes pretty well in two feet of new snow. I haven't been stuck yet, but it could happen if I get too cute. The tracks are some type of modification, not sure who did it or the brand, if there is one. 

The sled behind the Tucker in the picture is one I modified so we could bring in a new generator to our off the grid cabin. It worked, and we got the 500 pound Coleman in a few hours ago.

Phil Millam
Winthrop WA


----------



## billa

Am I too late? Snow master, #984, runs good


----------



## Melensdad

billa said:


> Am I too late? Snow master, #984, runs good


NOPE!  You are welcome to add your vote to the poll.  This poll is open and just keeps a running track of the snowcats.


----------



## Bobcat

No, not too late. You just bought the wrong machine. Shoulda got a Kristi! 








_All content copyright (c) K.R.I.S.T.I. - Kristis Rescuing Impotent Snow-Tracs, International._


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hell that Snow Master will perfrom better than any Kristi ever dared to dream of doing!


----------



## billa

Bobpierce-I woulda, but my dear ole' sainted ma told me to be careful around strange.


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

1968 Katrack. Ever seen one? Ford 302 & C-6 A/T. Ford truck rears turned upside down drive the 4 tracks. Articulates in the middle like a loader. Transfer case is remote mounting away from the transmission. Makes me think it was military built. If any one has any information or parts please let me know. Thanks, Dave


----------



## Thiokol2track

nope. But if you post 5 times you can show us some pics. PLEASE


----------



## Bobcat

Yeah, so make 5 quick meaningless posts here and get us some dog-gone pictures already!!


----------



## Bulldog1401

Sounds much like a tucker..


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

HI #1


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

HI #2


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

HI #3


----------



## Bobcat

Ha! He's doing it!


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

HI #4


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

HELLO #5


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

OK LETS SEE IF I AM DOING THIS CORRECTLY. HERE GOESSSS.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Push..Push.. Breath....


----------



## Bulldog1401

oops! I think I gave him picture fright!


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

I THINK I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO UPLOAD THE PICTURES.......


----------



## Bobcat

Holy mackrel, look at that thing!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very interesting!  Never seen one like that before.  Look how the sprockets mount on the top outside of the tracks and push them down.  Different concept for shure!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

CENTURYLEADER said:


> I THINK I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO UPLOAD THE PICTURES.......



I have seen that before is it in Michigan ? used to go to a Island?
It's a inside out Tucker Diesel is it not?


----------



## Lyndon

That puppy looks pretty heavy duty! Rail for a front bumper? I've heard of it but that's the first time I've actually seen it. That front bumper probably weighs several hundred pounds!


----------



## scooterd

I think Boggie is right.  I saw that somewhere on the net and it was used for transportation to an island.  I just don't remember what site I saw it on.


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

Some very observent people out there in snotcat land. Yes I found it on E-Bay. It was up past Watertown NY, and it was used to cross the frozen sea-way to  access the owners winter home. I looked long & hard to find the correct type of chassis for my project. Most of the cats I have looked at are small tubular or narrow rail chassis. This one has a 6" tall "C" channel frame that is very strong. I have attached a Katrack sales flyer from the 1960's. It was from the "logger" unit they built. I am hoping someone has one of the two styles or parts or info about the units.  Thanks, Dave...........

P.S. HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE AND BLESSED NEW YEAR.


----------



## CENTURYLEADER

FORGOT THE FLYER PIC.


----------



## fogtender

CENTURYLEADER said:


> I THINK I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO UPLOAD THE PICTURES.......


 
I like that front bumper, you could knock a train off the tracks with that, but it looks like one was derailed to get the bumper in the first place...

Where you going to run it at? Does it do well in the deep snow?

Looks like it came from a family of log skidders, is that what is was used for before the family used it to cross the ice?


----------



## houlio

How are the snow conditions for everyone this year?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*LMAO!  The snow here is about as white as your leg!  LOL*


----------



## houlio

lol  Tough to suntan during the winter - days are too short!!


----------



## snowbird

I'd imagine forum regulars have seen pictures of my nearly-completed Bombardier SV200.  I'm surprised there aren't more Bombardiers in the poll because mine seems to be very well engineered.  I don't have a bunch of deep snow to test it in; maybe its 4400 or so pounds is too heavy for mountain snow, but I live in southern Minnesota (and I'm hoping for lots of snow this winter).


----------



## dkmclean

Snow & Ice conditions up here; 16"- 20" snow -24"ice.
Good cruzin.

Bombardier - 1948 narrow gauge ( 12 pass wood body B12)
    "       "    - 1949 wide gauge (18 pass. wood body C18)
    "       "     -1959 wide gauge (18 pass metal body R18)
    "       "     -1966 wide gauge (18 pass metal body R18)
Houlio, I recognize that machine. Is this one of the Beaver Lake machines? Looks like a B12.


----------



## Melensdad

dkmclean said:


> Snow & Ice conditions up here; 16"- 20" snow -24"ice.
> Good cruzin.
> 
> Bombardier - 1948 narrow gauge ( 12 pass wood body B12)
> "       "    - 1949 wide gauge (18 pass. wood body C18)
> "       "     -1959 wide gauge (18 pass metal body R18)
> "       "     -1966 wide gauge (18 pass metal body R18)


Welcome to the Snowcat discussions at the ForumsForums, nice to have you here. 

I hope to see some more detailed pictures of your Bombardiers!  

We've got a few members here with those machines, but so far nobody has started up a good restoration thread that really shows off those incredible machines.  I have to go to the NORTHER TRACKS forums to get those, but that site has been pretty inactive of late.  I never realized it until looking at your pictures, but the early model wood body units did not have provisions for front wheels like the metal body units allow.


----------



## dkmclean

Thanks for the warm welcome.I've got lots of pic's as we have a large group of owners in this area. (35-40 machines)
As for the pre 1952 b12-b18 machines,Bombardeir made a wheel dolly that clamped to the ski.This was only used to move the machine in the nosnow condition.
Our 10th annual rally is coming up this march.All snow cats welcome.


----------



## Melensdad

dkmclean said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.I've got lots of pic's as we have a large group of owners in this area. (35-40 machines)
> As for the pre 1952 b12-b18 machines,Bombardeir made a wheel dolly that clamped to the ski.This was only used to move the machine in the nosnow condition.
> *Our 10th annual rally is coming up this march.All snow cats welcome.*


You are very welcome to publicize the upcoming rally here, we've got quite a few Canadian members here with various brands of snowcats.


----------



## houlio

dkmclean: The picture I posted is our own unit not a Beaver Lake Machine - it is a 1949 - B12 CS

Looks quite similar to the last picture you posted.  Looks you you might have a lot of fun with your units throughout the winter.  If all works well I'm hoping to attend the rally this year.


----------



## snowbird

Nice looking vintage Bombardiers.  I'm glad to see more of those in this forum.  I just took my 1971 SV200 out for it's first real "spin" last night after finally getting all the bolts into the track.


----------



## dkmclean

Houlio: How's the 49 runnin, are ya getin any miles on it .sorry about the Beaver Lake thing ,I did'nt want to use names.

Snowdird: Just looked in my Bombardier history book to check out the SV200 . Looks like fun, bet ya have to work had to get it stuck.How are parts to find?


----------



## houlio

dkmclean:  has been running well, but the clutch plate is sticking may have to open it up and do some work.

We restored this one to be as original as possible. Nearly everthing is still original, even most of the wood. The problem is that now I keep looking for another unit that I can modify and play with. 

Sounds like there are quite a few machines up in your area. A friend first told me about the rally last year after he read an article in a wood working magazine. Are you expecting a big draw for the rally?

Snowbird: do you have pictures of your SV200 somewhere?


----------



## Melensdad

houlio said:


> Snowbird: do you have pictures of your SV200 somewhere?


Take a look at this thread from Snowbird: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=11739


----------



## dkmclean

Houlio:looks good,even the tires are original cotton 4plys.Is it still the 6volt system.Are ya lookin for another woody or a metal body for the mod.
Should be 35-45 machines for the rally . A wide variety of original and mod's to see. Lots of good ideas,some so so.
*cpmuseum@netkaster.ca* 
*tm_aplayford@netkaster.ca between m&a is an understroke.*
If you want more info she'll email you a news letter.

The article in the Magazine has a few pics of my 49 being built.
The old timer doing the wood work is my father.


----------



## snowbird

b skurka's note should guide you to SV200 pictures.  As far as parts, probably another forum member, boggie, is the best source I know of.  He's been a super help in my project.  We got 5 inches of snow yesterday, so I'm anxious to give the SV200 another trial run.


----------



## dkmclean

Snowbird: Had a look at the pic's of your restore .Lots of work,looks good.Did ya find any decals? I have a pic of the factory original in a book. Icould scan it & post it if ya don't have.
I had decals made at a print shop in town,they were about $35. for the set.
Did ya get out for a run .


----------



## snowbird

Hoping to try it today.  Posting decals would be helpful, although I suspect that Bombardier changed them from year to year.  Thanks.  (Mine is a 1971 SV200).  I put on some striping using my fuzzy zerox copy of a manual as a guide.  I also found Boggie (a forum member) has some decals for sale.


----------



## dkmclean

Yep your right. The bombie in the book has head lites set into the front body.They call it a Skidozer-sv200.
I'll try scan & post anyway, just to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## dkmclean

Now that I have Everyone in the house mad at me ,I think I got it to work. Qualtyis so so.


----------



## houlio

Wow Snowbird you sure did a lot of work - looks great!!!

The tires, glass, and electrical is pretty much original - I have a picture of the electrical posted on Northern Tracks website under "Narrow Guage"

I would like to find a smaller unit - two or three seater that I can fix up for fishing.


----------



## snowbird

Thanks dmclean for the pictures.  That looks exactly like mine (except mine didn't have any headlights set into the sheet metal; they were bolted on an adjustable bracket).  I can see now I might want to get those decals.  I don't have hydraulics, but I might put a wooden stake assembly on the back as in the picture you posted.


----------



## bkvail

pirate_girl said:


> I am not a blonde, buster.
> I am a firey red head.. so watch it chump.. hehe



At least I'm not the only fiery red head girl in the group  

We have a 61 Thiokol 4T-10 (converted with a rear diff so it's more like a 601)  Looks like Thiokol's in the lead on the poll!


----------



## Southtowns27

I have an update!!!  I'm the proud new owner of a Thiokol 2100C! It joins the fleet with the '67 Tucker 442-A and the '62 443-AM


----------



## tracknut

I have a 66 Bombardier SW 48 & 77 Muskeg carrier diesel


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Southtowns27 said:


> I have an update!!!  I'm the proud new owner of a Thiokol 2100C! It joins the fleet with the '67 Tucker 442-A and the '62 443-AM





Is it lime green?we need pictures


----------



## downriver david

1 Sow Trac almost ready,next week if the rebuilt engine works!


----------



## Melensdad

downriver david said:


> 1 Sow Trac almost ready,next week if the rebuilt engine works!



  You can't just post a message like that without photos!


----------



## night-owl

NIGHT-OWL here easy to spell hard to say
Thiokol #1404ST  Ser. #T4C0990  Undergoing extensive rebuilding
Sno-Trac ST-4 1977 Ser. # 2018  Very good cond. Has been used not stored
Sno-Master 1966  Ser. #872  " No Tracks " has everything else Need Parts?
I know - No Pictures-No Respect - I will work on that, have cammera lack
knowlege on how to submit.     Everything maybe for sale / not cheap
When you runout of toys you runout of FUN


----------



## Broken Grouser

1961 Tucker 443A

Just starting a "mid-sized" restoration on her. I'll post pics as soon as I get enough qualifing posts.


----------



## wakeupcall

Recently purchased a Tucker 1342 when I picked up cat it was a 1542?? By the way it is a 1976.


----------



## wakeupcall

How about one really GOOD picture!!


----------



## Bobcat

wakeupcall said:


> How about one really GOOD picture!!



Very nice. We will, however, expect more pictures in the future.


----------



## tracknut

I have a Tucker 542 now how do I add it to the poll


----------



## Melensdad

tracknut said:


> I have a Tucker 542 now how do I add it to the poll



If you voted once in the poll then you can't vote again.  However, as a moderator I can alter the poll.  So I went in and added 1 more to the Tucker listing for you.


----------



## aulen2002

Just purchased a "slightly used" j5.   Not sure of year...(1950s?) tag is missing.


----------



## Melensdad

aulen2002 said:


> Just purchased a "slightly used" j5.   Not sure of year...(1950s?) tag is missing.



Welcome to the club of snowcat owners.  Some days that club will hit you over the head  but most days these things are just a lot of fun


----------



## leopard_colony

I've just put money down on a Dynatrack, aka XM571.  I should be picking it up in a couple of weeks.  It uses a Chevy Corvair engine and transmission.  Twin units steers by articulation.  Size is 5.5 ft x 15.5 ft.  Almost all alloy so few rust problems.  Does anyone else have one?


----------



## Melensdad

I'm not familiar with that brand , but it does sound interesting. My Snow Trac is almost all aluminum but does have a steel chassis and that was extensively rusted. Whatever steel parts you have, please do yourself a favor and look them over for rust/corrosion. 

Your snowcat is narrower than most, I'd love to see some photos when you have a chance to post some!


----------



## grahamdelooze

68' st4


----------



## dlmorindds

1964 Thiokol 1402


----------



## mtntopper

A very unusual 1402 as I have seen it and heard it running. Dan, we need some pics posted of your snow cat........


----------



## kitimatdude

I used to own a 1957 tucker snokitten. I partially restored and sold on ebay.

I now own a Flextrac Nodwell FN60 that I am restoring to full functionality.
I am not sure of the year. The only date I could find was on the front winch 1972.


----------



## Bobcat

Did you ever get the Kitten into any 'real' snow? If so, how'd it do? Your video just showed a light snow parking lot run. I've heard good things about them and there is one available to me...if I want it.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

kitimatdude said:


> I used to own a 1957 tucker snokitten. I partially restored and sold on ebay.
> 
> I now own a Flextrac Nodwell FN60 that I am restoring to full functionality.
> I am not sure of the year. The only date I could find was on the front winch 1972.




Do you have any photos of the FN60  ? you can post


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bobcat said:


> Did you ever get the Kitten into any 'real' snow? If so, how'd it do? Your video just showed a light snow parking lot run. I've heard good things about them and there is one available to me...if I want it.




Bob if you do not buy the kitten let me know they are cute.


----------



## Mainer

Snotrans has (or had) a kitten for sale...great condition.


----------



## mtntopper

Hey Boggie man, I have a great shape 1960 Kitten!!!! What you got to trade??????


----------



## Bobcat

There you go again, raining on my parade!


----------



## mtntopper

Bobcat said:


> There you go again, raining on my parade!


 
Ok, then lets make a deal................


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

mtntopper said:


> Hey Boggie man, I have a great shape 1960 Kitten!!!! What you got to trade??????





I have seen yours it is in nice condition, hmmm, how about a really nice Activ Twin track? or maybe something else, a Bombi,anyone on Mainers machines or your pick from Bobcats machines.


----------



## kitimatdude

Bobcat said:


> Did you ever get the Kitten into any 'real' snow? If so, how'd it do? Your video just showed a light snow parking lot run. I've heard good things about them and there is one available to me...if I want it.



I had a lot of trouble with it. When I got it all the brakes were rusted solid. it would only run with the choke on full. 
I made an adapter for it and ran a mikuni carb from a dirtbike that worked ok.
I cleand the rust and scale as best I could from the brakes and shoes and reassembled it. it worked ok. I pushed it a little one day and the aluminum differential broke in half. I pulled a few favors and got it welded up good. After that I was afraid to use it at all, it felt too delicate. And with no sound deadener inside it was impossible to drive with a hangover! So I sold it, I got $1500USD on ebay. A guy from oregon bought it, drove up and towed it home. he said he had 7 other tuckers at home. His girlfriend/wife called it a "keychain" compared to his others.

edit:
i found it on youtube!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3SeqvSjlPA&feature=related"]YouTube - Tucker Sno-cat Kitten[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z57VjRxfPRQ"]YouTube - Tucker Sno-cat Kitten[/ame]

That's the one I sold!


----------



## kitimatdude

boggie said:


> Do you have any photos of the FN60  ? you can post


I started a thread on it


----------



## grizcty

1 Thiokol 601 (so far)
2  Army weasels


----------



## Melensdad

grizcty said:


> 1 Thiokol 601 (so far)
> 2  Army weasels



I love weasels   Pictures please!!!!


----------



## cmonsta

We have a 1969 Thiokol 1404.  Have been using it for about 2 years.  Got it with about 390 hours on it.


----------



## leopard_colony

Prototype Dynatrac, aka XM571.


----------



## wakeupcall

Since posting to this thread the first time, I have aquired four more cats. Have been busy gathering them into one spot and finally accomplished this task. Now comes the fun part of deciding what to do with each of them, may possibly be interested in selling one of them to finance the repairs of the rest. The list is as follows: 

2 DMC 1450 SUPER IMPS,  1 with with approximately 300 hours and the other with around 400 hours. 

1 THIOKOL SUPER IMP, with approximately 950 hours.

1 LMC 1500 with approximately 1500 hours.

1 TUCKER 1542.

All run, and am currently fixing up the Thiokol Super Imp, as you may have seen in previous posts and pictures.


----------



## Mainer

Diiiiiibs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding. 8)

Nice collection of cats though!!!  I see you either realized the error of your ways by going from Tucker to Thiokol/LMC/DMC or you just recently mistakenly went wandering stray away from the mother ship ... either way... the Tucker must go.    (Just kidding...everyone needs a daily driver...ok, really just kidding)


----------



## wakeupcall

Mainer, Now that is funny!! The tucker is my first love and probably my favorite. But right next to her is the Thiokol Imp and then the LMC 1500, all of them have there own way of making you want to keep them around!


----------



## tuffe

hello to you all. 
I am new here and come from northern parts of sweden. 
I am the president of the local offroad club www.poff.org. 
I own at the moment. 
2 bv206. 
2 st4 b. 
2 st4. 
2 m29c. 
1 bombi. 
1 Pistenbully 060.​


----------



## bobby

604 thiokol amphibious


----------



## Melensdad

bobby said:


> 604 thiokol amphibious


Welcome to the Forums & *WOW* that is one rare unit.  I love those things.  Any photos?



tuffe said:


> hello to you all.
> I am new here and come from northern parts of sweden.
> I am the president of the local offroad club www.poff.org.
> I own at the moment.
> 2 bv206.
> 2 st4 b.
> 2 st4.
> 2 m29c.
> 1 bombi.
> 1 Pistenbully 060.​


Glad to have another member from Europe.  We've got quite a few folks from your area who check in here.  You've got a heck of a collection going.  Thanks for the link to your site too.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hi Bobby,
I too have an amphibious Thiokol.  Post a pic!


----------



## Schäfer

Hi!

Living in the middle of Sweden.

Own ST4 58018 and ST4B 2202.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hello Schafer,
Welcome to the forum.  Post some pics of your Snow Trac when you can!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Melensdad

Schäfer said:


> Hi!
> 
> Living in the middle of Sweden.
> 
> Own ST4 58018 and ST4B 2202.




Welcome to the Forums.  Looks like we have a couple new members from Sweden joining us in the same day.  What are the primary uses for your Snow Trac & Snow Master?


----------



## Schäfer

On the ST4B the ST51 is broken. Half of the pipe is missing. Seems to be totally unable to find a new one, or even a used one...  But the machine was cheap!


----------



## bobby

Here's a pic of my 604


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bobby said:


> Here's a pic of my 604




Bobby, welcome to the forum!

Jim


----------



## MASI95

1984 PB170D

1968 KATRAK K-105


----------



## Melensdad

MASI95, welcome to the Forums.  I'm not familiar with the KATRAK brand.  Any photos?

What are the primary uses of your cats?  

What part of the world are you in?


----------



## MASI95

I HAVE HAD NO LUCK FINDING ANYTHING ON THIS CAT. THE PB170D IS USED FOR SNOW MANAGEMENT AROUND MY CABIN. I PURCHASED THE KATRAK FOR CABIN ACCESS. RUNS GREAT BUT THE LAST OWNER TRIED FORCING MOVEMENT WHEN THE TRACKS WERE FROZEN TO THE GROUND, FRYING 2 BELTS. HE GOT MAD AND SOLD IT TO ME FOR $250. I HAVE THE NEW BELTS ($90.00) SHOULD HAVE IT RUNNING BY MONDAY. I WOULD LIKE TO GO THOROUGH THE WHOLE THING THIS SUMMER.


----------



## Yasman

Wish I owned it but have to settle for operating a 99 BR-180


----------



## bkvail

MASI95 said:


> I HAVE HAD NO LUCK FINDING ANYTHING ON THIS CAT. THE PB170D IS USED FOR SNOW MANAGEMENT AROUND MY CABIN. I PURCHASED THE KATRAK FOR CABIN ACCESS. RUNS GREAT BUT THE LAST OWNER TRIED FORCING MOVEMENT WHEN THE TRACKS WERE FROZEN TO THE GROUND, FRYING 2 BELTS. HE GOT MAD AND SOLD IT TO ME FOR $250. I HAVE THE NEW BELTS ($90.00) SHOULD HAVE IT RUNNING BY MONDAY. I WOULD LIKE TO GO THOROUGH THE WHOLE THING THIS SUMMER.



what an awesome little cat!  What great fun that would be!  You got a STEAL I think!  What does it have for a motor?  Sounds like maybe all belt driven like a lawn tractor?


----------



## Melensdad

bkvail said:


> what an awesome little cat!  What great fun that would be!  You got a STEAL I think!  What does it have for a motor?  Sounds like maybe all belt driven like a lawn tractor?



Agreed!!!  

I see the manufacturer's plate says the engine is a Triumph.  Is that a motorcycle engine?  

I would love to see a whole thread of photos on this little cat.  It would be an interesting thread, especially if the photos are sequenced so as to document the restorations and repairs that are done to this thing.  Awesome little cat!


----------



## MASI95

IT HAS A LITTLE TRIUMPH INLINE 4CYL WITH A CAR/TRUCK TYPE BELL HOUSING. A LITTLE SMALLER THAT A TOYOTA 22R MOTOR. VIN PLATE CLAIMS 51HP. 2 SMALL V-BELTS (FAN TYPE) BELT GO FROM PULLIES ON THE FLYWHEEL DOWN TO THE 4SPD MANUAL TRANS. ON THE OUTPUT SIDE OF THE TRANS ARE TWO MORE SMALL V-BELTS THAT TURN TWO SNOWMOBILE TYPE BELTS RUNNING IN WHAT LOOKS LIKE TWO SNOWMOBILE SECONDARY SHEEVES. THE SHEEVES ARE MOVED IN AND OUT BY THE TWIN STICKS. ON THE FIXED SHEEVE SIDE ARE ALSO FOUR CHAIN COGS. THESE CHAINS GO TO THE DRIVERS TURING THE TRACKS. THERE IS A CLUTH ON THE LEFT, BRAKE ON THE RIGHT, AND THE TROTTLE IS A MOTORCYCLE TYPE TWIST THROTTLE ATTACHED TO ONE OF THE TWIN STICK. i JUST PICKED THIS THING UP LAST SUNDAY AND ONLY HAD TIME TO LOOK AT THINGS. THIS WEEKEND I PLAN ON REPLACING THE TWO BROKEN BELT IF I CAN FIGURE OUT HOW TO DO IT. IT LOOKS AS THOUGH YOU DICONNECT THE BELTS AND CHAINS, REMOVE 8 NUTS AND PULL IT OUT AS A COMPLETE UNIT.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's a cool little cat you've got there.  Kinda remeinds me of those little gas cars the rail lines use for meaintenance/inspection of the tracks.


----------



## pezman

Hi! ST4B unknown serial #  Probably a '68 (little wheels, second one is brass or bronze) in the process of doing a complete tear down and rebuild. LOVE IT!!! neat machine, I bought it from bogie last year. It was the white and black 2 man cab he used to have on his home page. Missing alot of the front end sheet metal. Any one able to supply some patterns?  (Hood, grill, bottom sheet metal under the engine) will work on this when I can. I'm taking lots of pictures along the way, but I'm not sure how to get them from my computer file to this site. Love this site! It's got so much info!


----------



## bkvail

pezman said:


> Hi! ST4B unknown serial #  Probably a '68 (little wheels, second one is brass or bronze) in the process of doing a complete tear down and rebuild. LOVE IT!!! neat machine, I bought it from bogie last year. It was the white and black 2 man cab he used to have on his home page. Missing alot of the front end sheet metal. Any one able to supply some patterns?  (Hood, grill, bottom sheet metal under the engine) will work on this when I can. I'm taking lots of pictures along the way, but I'm not sure how to get them from my computer file to this site. Love this site! It's got so much info!



you should upload your pics onto a picture hosting site.  I upload mine to my website so I can post, but a lot of others use places like photobucket to upload their pics so they can share.


----------



## Lyndon

My collection consisted of: (11) ST4's (Snow Trac), (2) Trac Masters, (2) Tucker 443's, a 63, and a 58, a Tucker Kitten, a Bombi with a 5 man cab, a J5, a Bombardier Dual Drive Muskeg, and a Kristi KT3. I also had 2 other track 'rigs'. A Hawk Missle Loader and a John Deere Lindeman. I've operated some additional cats and ridden in most all models, Nodwell's, Rolligon, Bombardiere B12 Snow Coach, and Thiokol.


----------



## Lyndon

I left out, a Snow Master. The Hawk missle laoder in the above picture isn't mine, mine had the loading mast removed. Likewise the Rolls Royce pictured is not my actual car, mine was a vertually identical 1930 model 2025, in a dark maroon. 
Of all the snow cat's I have owned or operated or ridden passenger in, the "FBI-Rig" currently owned by another member of the FF, preformed and rode the nicest. The newer Belted Tuckers were "Runner-up" for first place.


----------



## bill w

1980 tucker 1644.    360 dodge with allison  we use it for hauling supplies to our gold claims by chicken alaska.   we also have taken it to the arctic man races at summit lake..we have lots of pics will try to post some


----------



## moosebgy

Newbie here, I currently own a 1945 Studebaker M29C weasel.  Looking to get a snowcat shortly so I have something to play in the little bit of snow we get in Valdez.


----------



## wrenchhead

I groom snowmobile trails with a 1963 thiokol imp mod 1402 ser#88. put a toyota 22r motor out of celica 5 years ago with hydrolics for 6x12 drag with ram steer


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey-I have a 1402 with a GM Duke 4 banger with the transmission in line with the existing 1402 tranny.  Gives me 9 speeds forwards.  Goes like crazy!


----------



## fogtender

moosebgy said:


> Newbie here, I currently own a 1945 Studebaker M29C weasel. Looking to get a snowcat shortly so I have something to play in the little bit of snow we get in Valdez.


 
Wow, you have the orignal tracks and boggies on that one.  Are they still useable or is the tracks rotted?  They tended to throw tracks all the time which is why most have been modified to uses rubber tires and other tracks.

Would make a good machine to upgrade, you interested in selling/trading it off?


----------



## fogtender

Lyndon said:


> My collection consisted of: (11) ST4's (Snow Trac), (2) Trac Masters, (2) Tucker 443's, a 63, and a 58, a Tucker Kitten, a Bombi with a 5 man cab, a J5, a Bombardier Dual Drive Muskeg, and a Kristi KT3. I also had 2 other track 'rigs'. A Hawk Missle Loader and a John Deere Lindeman. I've operated some additional cats and ridden in most all models, Nodwell's, Rolligon, Bombardiere B12 Snow Coach, and Thiokol.


 
Cool, a missle loader? What do you do, work for Dr. Strangelove on the side?


----------



## bill w

uploaded my pics to my profile....still haven't got them over here yet..bill w   just figured out how to do it....i hope


----------



## Melensdad

Nice Tucker!  

What do you use it for and which model/year is that?


----------



## bill w

it's a 1980 model1644. has the 360 with an allison .runs and drives like new.i put new bands on it in 08,just because of the advancements in track rubber.we use it for recreation mostly...but it sometimes gets a workout.we built a catamaran sled with a heated cabin for winter treks.also have a aluminum 18 ft ardco trailer on dc-6 tires, but that needs more time..want to get some track rigs to follow us at the arctic man sno-go races in summit lake.we have had our tucker down there twice....simply amazing country.....miles and miles of virgin snow above treeliine


----------



## Melensdad

bill w said:


> it's a 1980 model1644. has the 360 with an allison .runs and drives like new.i put new bands on it in 08,just because of the advancements in track rubber.we use it for recreation mostly...but it sometimes gets a workout*.we built a catamaran sled with a heated cabin for winter treks.also have a aluminum 18 ft ardco trailer on dc-6 tires, but that needs more time..want to get some track rigs to follow us at the arctic man sno-go races in summit lake.*we have had our tucker down there twice....simply amazing country.....miles and miles of virgin snow above treeliine



All I have to say is PICTURES


----------



## wrenchhead

dlmorindds said:


> Hey-I have a 1402 with a GM Duke 4 banger with the transmission in line with the existing 1402 tranny. Gives me 9 speeds forwards. Goes like crazy!


 I also have the toyota 5 speed with the oc-4 4 speed. I clocked it with a snowmobile at about 45 mph.


----------



## 1955tucker443

1 1955 Tucker 443 sedan
1 1981 Bombardier Bombi

Both very stock and running good


----------



## Bartruff

I'm not sure this is a snowcat or that this is the forum I belong in but... today a ordered a Honda Big Red 4X4 with Tatou snow tracks...and boy am I ready to go and play in the spring snow in the Cascades !! I though I should start slow at this and I figured the Honda (2009) and the Tatou would be very dependable and easy to maintain they have 18 month warranties and not cost a ton of money...


----------



## bill w

the only problem is with oil temp when the little cooler.......my buddy has an 07 honda with the x-gen set of tracks...goes anywhere but will overheat the oil in a hard pull....keep an eye on it or your clutch packs will pay...the tatou tracks are very good......i've used them..but i would suggest an oil temp gauge that fits in the oil fill hole....any probs...get a tucker...lol


----------



## Tetonka

1975 GMC Jimmy on 32 in tracks. 350ci, Turbo 350
  It was manufactured by: DEMAC INDUSTRIES Vancouver B.C. Canada
They were made originally for work in the oil fields, able to go over most muskeg,swamp,snow etc. Since I bought it I've not seen another but have met many people who have at ski resorts or used them in the oil patch. I've recently found the original U.S. & Cdn. Patent applications/description. I use it at the lodge I operate in the Selkirks Mtns. British Columbia.


----------



## Bartruff

Tetonka said:


> 1975 GMC Jimmy on 32 in tracks. 350ci, Turbo 350
> It was manufactured by: DEMAC INDUSTRIES Vancouver B.C. Canada
> They were made originally for work in the oil fields, able to go over most muskeg,swamp,snow etc. Since I bought it I've not seen another but have met many people who have at ski resorts or used them in the oil patch. I've recently found the original U.S. & Cdn. Patent applications/description. I use it at the lodge I operate in the Selkirks Mtns. British Columbia.


 Looks pretty functional...where are you located ?  I can't think of a single acre of land in BC that I don't like..not one....but the Selkirks are special even there in God's Country...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Bartruff said:


> Looks pretty functional...where are you located ?  I can't think of a single acre of land in BC that I don't like..not one....but the Selkirks are special even there in God's Country...



You obviously haven't spent time in Surrey!


----------



## Bartruff

PBinWA said:


> You obviously haven't spent time in Surrey!


 Well...that is true but I sure prefer Vancouver to Seattle.. I guess I was thinking of larger geographical areas...I am sure there are some dumps or mining sites or swamps etc...but you get my point..I hope


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Tetonka said:


> 1975 GMC Jimmy on 32 in tracks. 350ci, Turbo 350
> It was manufactured by: DEMAC INDUSTRIES Vancouver B.C. Canada
> They were made originally for work in the oil fields, able to go over most muskeg,swamp,snow etc. Since I bought it I've not seen another but have met many people who have at ski resorts or used them in the oil patch. I've recently found the original U.S. & Cdn. Patent applications/description. I use it at the lodge I operate in the Selkirks Mtns. British Columbia.



great to have you as a member, can you post a larger picture?


----------



## Tetonka

Thanks for the welcome.
I'm new to owning one.I'll try to attach pics.  I looked at many for my particular application and budget. This one is pretty basic and easy to work on. A bit crude in steering but does the job. I'm 15 kms in over snow in winter. Carries passengers also. I get copious amounts of snow here. I don't have to climb in elevation for my access but have to deal with some avalanche paths that create side hills on my road in. I'm looking at putting a blade on it to cut crossings on them next winter. 
This is a great forum, I've learned lots from just reading the postings even before joining. 
I'm in the learning curve about what to have on hand for spare parts here and it seems the drive cog looks similar to some I have seen on other cats. Was thinking it may be good to have a spare one or do they not just break all of the sudden?

I'm in the Selkirk mtns, near Revelstoke B.C. Canada. 
35 kms south of the Rogers Pass. 
UTM 458 637
www.mountainhostel.ca

Patrick


----------



## Bartruff

WOW...I checked out your web site....beautiful...I am by there just about every year...is the road open to Jeeps in the Summer ???


----------



## dirk

i own, since today, a 1975 st-4 nr 557     yipiajeeee !


----------



## Tetonka

Dirk, do you have pics to show us?


----------



## Tetonka

Bartuff-   
The road is now open in summer. It has been shut for over two years because a rockfall that took out the canyon bridge in 2006. About 100 tons of rock came down on it. My two wheeled vehicles were on the inside when it happened (it's happened before so I leave something inside always) and I've been packing jerry cans of fuel/food/guests/truck parts etc over it for two years. Will be nice to drive in again once snow melts. *until it does it again.

There's a pic lower down on my website of me standing on the top of the mass of rock on the bridge. You cant see the bridge under it but the rock wall to the right is sheer and then it drops off the left 50 meters down to the river.


----------



## utahwilson

Tetonka,

One question: Do forum members get a discount?   Simply breath taking scenery in those photographs.  Driven through Banff to Lake Louise, but never saw anything like that.  I guess its time to get off the asphalt to see some more of interior BC.


----------



## teledawg

Tetonka said:


> Bartuff-
> The road is now open in summer. It has been shut for over two years because a rockfall that took out the canyon bridge in 2006. About 100 tons of rock came down on it. My two wheeled vehicles were on the inside when it happened (it's happened before so I leave something inside always) and I've been packing jerry cans of fuel/food/guests/truck parts etc over it for two years. Will be nice to drive in again once snow melts. *until it does it again.
> 
> There's a pic lower down on my website of me standing on the top of the mass of rock on the bridge. You cant see the bridge under it but the rock wall to the right is sheer and then it drops off the left 50 meters down to the river.


Welcome to the bottemless-wallet world of snowcats! 

That is a keen place you got there. Do you happen to have any info on your geothermal refrigeration and microhydo system? I am working on a off-the-grid alpine cabin here in Alaska and am looking something just like what you have installed.


----------



## couchloafer

Ditto Fred! I would also love to find out more about your geothermal refrigeration and microhydro system. We have just started looking into "off the grid" living but mostly have looked at solar and wind.......hydro is intriguing


----------



## dirk

here my snow trac, i´ll go and try it this weekend.
i just bought it so lets see what it can do.


----------



## utahwilson

Congrats on the snowcat!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I have been on the forum for a while now but havn't posted on this thead i have an early 60's model st-4 wich i rebuilt this fall has an upggraded 1600 bug motor in it planning on pimping it out come iditarod time to news crews tourist who are up here for the iditarod sled dog race and hunting guids who need equipment staged for hunting season hope to cover the cost of traveling to other comunitys here in western ak whle trying to enjoy our long winters or on hunting trips.


----------



## Ol Muther Tucker

1947 424    1948 423    1949 422   1940's Tucker Trailer
1957 222  (for sale or trade)
1965 442   1966 443  1967 433
Tucker Fever is an incurable disease.....!!!


----------



## Robert

Wow, no wonder why its hard to find old tuckers ol muther tucker owns them all. I'm so envious. I hope to own more in the future but my hands are full with just one. Please poast some pics.


----------



## spoolvalve

Hello to all!  Proud owner of a  Spryte 1202a #322   3rd spryte resto project in the past 20 years. Parts! parts! I need more parts !  Del


----------



## movin

I groom snowmobile trails south and up the east side of Crater Lake National Park with an OSSA 1998 tiller Tucker 2000 wide track.
I am working on a 1964 Thiokol 1202 A or b? It needs the under carriage rebuilt. Ready to pull it in the shop. It came with a matching Thiokol trailer. It is a 36 inch wide track. OC 12 with reduction. Wonder..is the drive sprocket and bogie's offset to put the wider tracks on??


----------



## shopman

1962 Thiokol Trackmaster 4T10 - Resides above Pitkin, CO at 10,000 ft. A lot of snow is coming, really  Soon... there is usually a lot by now!


----------



## Ice Queen

I have been away for a few days so did not see this poll before.  I can't work out how to vote, but please add me to the list of ST4 snowtracs as I have two.  They are the best!!!


----------



## dpaulson

Hi.  I'm new here.  We have a 75 Bombardier muskeg carrier with a diesel engine.  A few guys got together and purchased it and an older 8' snowmobile groomer.  This will be our first winter.  I hope it works good.


----------



## ripstorm

Hi guys,
I have a 67 bombardier sw48 sidewalk plow that I mounted a 20 ton wrecker winch on the back for skidding logs out of the woods. Its not really a snow cat more like a snowdog(growling chewing and barking)


----------



## pixie

Welcome to dpaulson and ripstorm !

I hope you will both check in during the winter and tell us some of your adventures !!!


----------



## noregularjoe

Hi,
I bought a Thiokol 1450 Super Imp. It's in pretty good shape and am finishing up a few comfort/safety modifications. I am getting excited to try it out in some steep powder that has finally strted piling up around here this weekend!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Congrats and welcome to the forum


----------



## noregularjoe

wakeupcall said:


> Since posting to this thread the first time, I have aquired four more cats. Have been busy gathering them into one spot and finally accomplished this task. Now comes the fun part of deciding what to do with each of them, may possibly be interested in selling one of them to finance the repairs of the rest. The list is as follows:
> 
> 2 DMC 1450 SUPER IMPS,  1 with with approximately 300 hours and the other with around 400 hours.
> 
> 1 THIOKOL SUPER IMP, with approximately 950 hours.
> 
> 1 LMC 1500 with approximately 1500 hours.
> 
> 1 TUCKER 1542.
> 
> All run, and am currently fixing up the Thiokol Super Imp, as you may have seen in previous posts and pictures.


Where are you located? I am in North Idaho.


----------



## wakeupcall

Hello, Iam located in Colorado. Still have 3 sno-cats and having a great time running them. 1- super imp, 1- lmc 1500, and 1-Tucker 1542.


----------



## noregularjoe

Howdy,
I couldn't decide on a Tucker vs the Super Imp WT for backcountry skiing approach and access to my cabin in Idaho. I went with the IMP due to its compact size. I am going to try it out this weekend. I am worried it wont have the muscle or floatation to climb in deep powder. I guess I will find out! How do you find the differences in your machines?


----------



## benz9

Hello all from the national capitol area (Canada).  Wow, what a "read" it has been in the last 5 days going thru all your posts.  I just put a deposit on a 1973 SW-48 and picking it up this Saturday.  Can't wait to really own my first tracked beast.  I know, I know, y'all want pics...but I have to pick it up first.  See y'all on Saturday.


----------



## BigAl RIP

benz9 said:


> Hello all from the national capitol area (Canada). Wow, what a "read" it has been in the last 5 days going thru all your posts. I just put a deposit on a 1973 SW-48 and picking it up this Saturday. Can't wait to really own my first tracked beast. I know, I know, y'all want pics...but I have to pick it up first. See y'all on Saturday.


 
 Welcome to the group ! We will look forward to seeing some pictures soon !If you need any help with your new rig, just ask . We got some pretty good talent here on FF .


----------



## roceatr

I got a Thiokol 3700. It was a a snow groomer for a ski resort. I use it to get to my cabin.


----------



## Melensdad

Welcome to the Snowcat Forums.  Any photos of your 3700?  Or the cabin?  

We started up a new section in the Forums called NOT NECESSARILY SNOWCATS and cabin life that is accessable by Snowcat would make for some interesting reading!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

There is only one brand on that list I DO NOT OWN and it is a KRISTI


----------



## roceatr

I have a few pics I will try to post up on Tues. I'm headed to work right now. There is a bunch of people that own snowcats where I live to get to their cabins. It is not an area that is way out in the woods all alone. My cabin is in a area that has many cabins near by, However the roads are not plowed so we all use snowcats or snowmobiles to get to them. I will take some pics of the othere snowcats up there, We have all kinds of snowcats in different price ranges.
     I live near Bear Valley CA.


----------



## beeleytow

bombardier, 1975 sw64,1970 sw48


----------



## snow dog

I have a thiokol 1404. Picture attached.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice!!! Do you use it for personal?  Cabin access?  Just for fun?  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## snow dog

it's just a toy, our house is at 6500 ft just outside of Yellowstone National park, in Idaho.  Thanks I am enjoying the forum, you guys have answered many of my questions and concerns.


----------



## wesley

A 1963 Thiokol, Ive owned 5 weasels over the last 20 years, but now I have a 1945 Studebaker M29C Weasel with a correct 1950's hard top.​


----------



## JimVT

I have snow trac 185 and am curios if anyone has a numbered one close to this .
also a 79 bombi that is soon to go.


----------



## HillbillyMusher

This is a pretty awesome forum you people have created and have going here! I do not yet own one, but hope to in the near future, dog willing! I will certainly post it when I finally have one.


----------



## crafttree

I have a 4t10 with 601 mods drive line and tracks


----------



## vtg

I have a Sojourner and am also working on an Aktiv Grizzly which I hope to have ready for the coming season.


----------



## luv2weld

1989 Prinoth T4


----------



## fubar

Thiokol 1301 Swamp Spryte


----------



## Dyna

ST-4 S/N 163


----------



## meanjean

I recently purchased an early 80's Bombardier SW-48, and today, I picked up a chassis for the same machine. Cool idea!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

fubar said:


> Thiokol 1301 Swamp Spryte


 cool wanted to know what a swamp sprite with a cab looked like i can see some styling q's taken from the bv's and weasels on it .


----------



## sledbc

have a 72 skidozer SV72 250S 4 seater


----------



## loboloco

I visit this part of the Forums a lot, mostly so I can thank the stars I don't have all that white stuff every year.


----------



## Dr. Zaugg

I have and sell Ohara, Caliber snowcats.
Check out www.snowcats.com
Paul


----------



## northerndave

Such a cool poll.

I just added another in the rubber track tucker category.


----------



## Susvman

Proud owner of two Hagglund BV206s  Aka SUSV.

Tracks, road wheels, bearing kits, seals, wear rings and sprockets available.


----------



## tom

"56 Tucker 443..just acquired


----------



## trwjohn

I am new here, I have recently aquired an M8 bombardier.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

welcome to the forum trwjohn!!!  I see you are from Thunder Bay?  I live 3 hrs from there.(I'll actually be there for the holidays next week)


----------



## 4DaJudge

We run a Thiokol 1200C, 5 Passenger and a 2 Passenger DMC 1404.


----------



## trwjohn

I'll be home for x-mas also, I am working in Fort Mcmurruy. I need 4 wheels for the buggy, they have the stepped type spindle. I hope to pick it up while I am home.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Howdy- I'm new to this forum and finally have a snow machine to access my mining claims up in the San Juan mountains above Silverton CO. I am in process of rescuing a Thiokol 1301 Swamp Spryte (S/N# 050). Motor runs great but the grousers / cleats need replacing. Anyone know where to find good used hardware?


----------



## fubar

It appears that the body has had some modifications that might affect the "swampability" of your spryte.  If you're not planning on floating, then I can see the mods are for the better.

I wouldn't be afraid to make new cleats from scratch, I've made plenty so far and it is a piece of cake...just takes alot of 1" box tube.


----------



## sledder

bombardier sw-48 with extended tracks for grooming
dog sled trail


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

sw48 with extended tracks i demand some pics that sounds cool


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Fubar-  Not much swamp / muskeg 'round here but the powder can be deep & light so maybe if I had a removable canvas top for the open bed I'd be in business.
I took one of the grouser bars off the kitty today and here is what I've got. Overall lenght @ 25". Seems like some 1" square tube and some 1/4" x 1" flat bar stock would keep me busy in the shop awhile.....wonder how to replace the triangle posts on the wheel guides?.


----------



## fubar

2" X 1" box tube.

Lay it down flat, make first cut at  angle,  your first triangle falls off, next cut straight, second triangle falls off. next cut at and angle third piece falls off, so on and so on.  



If you need I can try to get pictures, but it won't be until Mon or Tues.


----------



## fubar

My drawing abilities are pretty poor, but I hope it get the idea across.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Fubar-
Thank You mucho....what would you think about making them with aluminum rather than steel?  Seems to me that avoiding rust is the main thing.


----------



## fubar

Welding alum currently cost me about $1.00 per inch.  And I don't think alum would hold up.  Couple of things happen, 
one is of course mechanical scraping. 
second, look at your cleats where the idlers ride, if they are like ours that is worn heavily, some all the way through, and 
third is what causes them to break, that being, generally. stradling rocks.  With the single boggie down the middle there is a lot of weight in the center of the cleat.  Bombardiers have two rows of boggies and spread the weight out better, making them, I believe, better summer rigs than thiokols.
Stick with the steel, it's cheaper, last longer.  
Hard face them if you can, drive easy in the summer, fix it up nice and purty then sell it to me cheap!!!  LOL


----------



## fubar

Also, there is a thread here by corkuck I think, he has good photos on rebuilding his tracks...go look at what he has done, very good looking job!!!


----------



## meanjean

Stay with steel; easily available, stringer, and really, what would you be using by not using it? A few pounds???


----------



## clairpierce

1 restored 1980 Bombi Metal replaced with aluminum.( to get rid of rust and lighten it up) slightly modified. (may sell)


----------



## longbed454

Here are some  Bombardiers I previously owned and the last one I presently have and working on it very slow. All Bombardiers around here not much of anything else It's too bad!!


----------



## Cali2Idaho

Thiokol 2100c packmaster.


----------



## sledder

Don wanted a picture so finally here is my SW 48.  It has widened tracks and we use it to pull a groomer for our dog sled trail.   The track was widened it looks like by extending angle iron off the grousers and adding 1 foot of track each side.  I think that this really helps us, though it can bog down off the trail base when I am pulling the drag so I know we are still heavy.  This former sidewalk plow can push a #4%& load of snow but with the small blade it doesn't get called upon for that task very often as we use a Toolcat for driveway snowplowing.

Heater runs great and cold start with a prime (minus 30 celsius).  I need to do the right window that is clouded plexiglass (single piece).  Had 3 new solid wheels put on and one sprocket this year and new starter and solenoid.  Carb has to run with some choke all the time - mechanic says that it needs full rebuild or replacement as the jets are worn.

Have had it for a couple of years now and learning how to best drive and groom for best trail.  I do have to keep at the grooming to ensure that the base is always there.  If there is too much fresh snow I have to go out without the groomer to pack down.  The trail sets up super after grooming with the drag for our sprint racing dogs.  We are in northern Saskatchewan and so not alot of hills but steady amounts of snow arrive and cold temps.  The blades on the groomer help cut icy trails and I often 'pull' new snow from the side of the trail to cover any problem spots.

The single seat is a down side as my young son would like to come for the ride - maybe converting to a wider seat (relocate hydraulic plow levers and add perhaps a CJ rear seat)  Yes my wife approves and no she has never got to drive it...I tell her its loud, smelly and noisy.

Electric lifts on the groomer wired to switch on the steering.   Its a mogul master groomer copy I was told.

Bought via post ebay auction from the US.  Was easily shipped and I met at the border. Wish I was more handy and had a super shop like some of you guys.  The project restorations make me drool with eny!!  I have learned alot from this forum and now that I can do pictures I will try to get some more posted of my unit.  Ask if there is anything you want me to take a picture of to post.


----------



## soutdere

'94 LMC 3700 CFS. Just picked it up and happy about it!!


----------



## soutdere

Here is a photo of the machine in the shop. Replacing lights etc. Should be ready for next season. The tri-flex tiller that was on the back is for sale.


----------



## Woody_1

Here is the rig I picked up the other day.


----------



## firersq18

I have a 1969 Thyokol Spryte 1201b S/T


----------



## Woody_1

firersq18 said:


> I have a 1969 Thyokol Spryte 1201b S/T


----------



## railroad bob

Hi, new member here...

I live between Fairbanks and North Pole, Alaska.
Just bought a 1744 Tucker SnoCat at the Alyeska auction several weeks ago.
Lyndon Strother was a wealth of info before I bought (and after), and pointed me to this site.

Looking forward to reading thru the threads...

Thanks for providing this site...

Railroad Bob

Alaska - Land of the Individual, and other Endangered Species


----------



## Melensdad

railroad bob said:


> *Alaska - Land of the Individual, and other Endangered Species*


Hi Bob, welcome to the Snowcat area of ForumsForums.  I love your tag line


----------



## railroad bob

Thanks, been using it for years. Originally had a Tshirt with that on it, it was the title of a play performed here in Fairbanks.

In the late 70s bought the shirt in Fairbanks, was hitch-hiking on the Kenai Peninsula over 400 miles away, got picked up by a girl that was in the play, go figure!
The shirt got me the ride.

Lost the shirt a few weeks after, but never forgot the title


----------



## SIMONALLEN

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> Fubar- Not much swamp / muskeg 'round here but the powder can be deep & light so maybe if I had a removable canvas top for the open bed I'd be in business.
> I took one of the grouser bars off the kitty today and here is what I've got. Overall lenght @ 25". Seems like some 1" square tube and some 1/4" x 1" flat bar stock would keep me busy in the shop awhile.....wonder how to replace the triangle posts on the wheel guides?.


 
Not sure if these would work for you but if its just for the snow.
The crosslink is 28" long 1" wide comes in a left and right. They use two 8" belts.


----------



## spiderman

Spiderman here, I own ST-4 # 174.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

we need some pics so the krusty crowd can se what a real snow cat looks like


----------



## swixb

Bombardier 302HD  ~'78  460/C6


----------



## teamster

1  Thiokol Spryte 10 passenger- Installing new tracks as we speak
1  Foremost Surego 5 passenger- Just got it don't know much about it yet


----------



## wrenchhead

JUST PURCHASED A 1971 342 TUCKER    WITH A SLANT-6 DODGE AND A 4-SPEED TRANS.. LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE I NEED A SHIT PILE OF TRACK ROLLERS


----------



## NorthernRedneck

wrenchhead said:


> JUST PURCHASED A 1971 342 TUCKER    WITH A SLANT-6 DODGE AND A 4-SPEED TRANS.. LIKE EVERY ONE ELSE I NEED A SHIT PILE OF TRACK ROLLERS


There are certain protocol we all must follow here.


----------



## GMoose

Frandee, Model D, S/N 37, with stearing ski, year 1952.  Manufactured by the Utah Scientific Research Foundation, Utah State Agricultural College.  Found in a farmers bone yard, was used for hauling feed to cattle in the winter, many, many years ago.  Complete restoration underway.  Additional photos are in this forum if you are interested, search for Frandee under GMoose.


----------



## Xtreme Fishing

1971 Bombardier........in for paint as we speak!


----------



## runar500

I own one Aktiv Snowtrack and one Hämmerle 2000

I hoped to find info on the Hämmerle here on this forum, but alas, nothing yet..

-one day maybe..


----------



## djcj9k

Pisten Bully
Hico


----------



## Livar

I have a Ratrac ST 1971 myself.
At our skilift we have a 82' PistenBully 170D and a 87' PistenBully200D


----------



## trackmaster

2 1963 thiokol 201s


----------



## Dick

1   2100B   2   2100C's   1   3700 AC


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

1962 Snow Trac ST4 #446


----------



## utahwilson

recent photo?  Looks great.


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

This picture was right after we bought it in 2009


----------



## 1bigguy

Ok here goes my first post with you all. Hello to all of you, i have enjoyed the photos and the time and work you all have put into your machines. I know the first rule on this sight is to post a photo, the last 5 or 6 years i've been looking  at a 72 to 74 st4 not sure of the year. I am makeing a call to have some photos sent down to me to post, hopfully i will have serial number and year it was made this week and will post photos .


----------



## aktrack

Hagglund Bv206
MB 6 cylinder turbo diesel


----------



## Woody_1

aktrack said:


> Hagglund Bv206
> MB 6 cylinder turbo diesel


                                                      Ah Oh... Looks like your having fun now. Where is this? Is this? this winter. We don't have that much snow in Fbks. Yet?


----------



## 1bigguy

Thanks Woody for the reply, i have a photo of the Aktiv im looking at buying,any chance of getting a little help of a fare buying price?


----------



## 300 H and H

Cool!!!

 We now have about 350 snow cats represented here!


----------



## 1bigguy

The one unit i am looking at has a 4 on the back there may be three more will have to check arond town for them.


----------



## 1bigguy

Thanks Doc still learing the system.


----------



## aktrack

Ah Oh... Looks like your having fun now. Where is this? Is this? this winter. We don't have that much snow in Fbks. Yet?  


Not this winter. We don't have hardly any snow yet. That was over by Beluga.

That bunch a fun ended about 3 AM. But we get it out. Front track kept walking under the ice shelf. Finally ran a hoist from a tree to the top of the cab and lifted it level, raising the track enough. Should a tried that first!


----------



## Helmsman38

1bigguy said:


> Ok here goes my first post with you all. Hello to all of you, i have enjoyed the photos and the time and work you all have put into your machines. I know the first rule on this sight is to post a photo, the last 5 or 6 years i've been looking at a 72 to 74 st4 not sure of the year. I am makeing a call to have some photos sent down to me to post, hopfully i will have serial number and year it was made this week and will post photos .


 

Hope to see you and your cat at the snow cat jamboree ?


----------



## MAD

Bombardier SV 301 and SV 300 can't make the pictures upload


----------



## SnowTrac Hunter

MAD said:


> Bombardier SV 301 and SV 300 can't make the pictures upload


Step one - make a copy of the picture you want to upload.
Step two - Resize the picture using Microsoft Office or Windows Photo Viewer. 
Microsoft  Office - open the picture click on the "Picture" tile on top of photo. Click on "Compress Picture", on the right hand side click on Compress for "Web Pages". Click On Okay. Exit Photo and click save changes. 
Step three - Upload compressed photo.  


 Upload some photos


----------



## MAD

Picture of the 301


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

MAD said:


> Picture of the 301



Looking good got her all done and ready, now enjoy...........


----------



## MAD

Many thanks to you for all the parts  and help from you along the way


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

MAD said:


> Many thanks to you for all the parts  and help from you along the way



Well, Thank You! We love to see older Cats be saved and used. And you did this one up in style.


----------



## huntnjim

Tucker 2000XL Terra


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Woody_1 said:


> Ah Oh... Looks like your having fun now. Where is this? Is this? this winter. We don't have that much snow in Fbks. Yet?


 that brings back memorys of being in the alaska guard with those bv 206's i have recoverd many of those in the same situations. i almoste did the same thing with one i was test driving up here a couple of years ago found out they don't follow follow snow tracks well just a bit heavy and tall i once broke through a snow drift with a akng one with the same results as yours i thaught it was going to flip the front cab before i was able to freeit up.


----------



## redsqwrl

Took the over the snow vehicles out for a family photo. (the kids where/are home, awake, and not eating). Never got to utilize the sunlight for a proper photo as snowmobilers kept stopping chat. Met some nice people and generated a quite a bit of interest in snow cats. 

Maybe next time.

Brands:

Snow trac
Snow trac B
Thiokol
Tucker

It turned into a race on the way back.

1st Camouflaged ST. 20 year old son.
2nd Yellow STB             Wife
3rd Pack master        18 year old daughter
4th tucker 2000             Me/dad (Groomed the trails on the way in.)

Smiles for all.


----------



## Dick

Hi Mike looks like your yard is getting like mine


----------



## redsqwrl

Dick said:


> Hi Mike looks like your yard is getting like mine


 
Yours at least are one color.  

Letting the wife race the kids back to the house was a good move. These THINGS (as she puts it) are FUN.

Mike


----------



## Ron R

JW71
I am attempting to redo the tracks if anyone has any input on the easiest way to do it. Need the bolt pattern, measured the old track and I get different numbers.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Ron R said:


> JW71
> I am attempting to redo the tracks if anyone has any input on the easiest way to do it. Need the bolt pattern, measured the old track and I get different numbers.



The distance between the cleats should be 3-3/4 inches or refered to as pitch 
Best way is to make a jig wood will work but aluminum is better and create 
The pitch and the distance between the holes on the cleats 

Get a rubber drill bit they are made by flexco and come in different sizes 
Numbered HP 1, HP 2, HP3  your bolts are most likely 3/8" that would be 
A HP2 bit if 1/2" then HP 3 bit would be used


----------



## Ron R

Thank you so much for the fast reply. I am just learning how this forum works and finally was able to post a picture. I will try to get more pics up now that I have the undercarriage and cab painted. I think I took on a little more then I can chew on this project. The dis-assembly of the old track has been a challange. Some of the cleets have rubber on them and some don't, the ones with the rubber are the worst, they are pretty rusty. I still need to order a fuel pump but most suppliers are out.Thanks again for your help, I am sure I will have more questions as I go along.


----------



## Ron R

One more question on the track belting. Should the belting be stretched when you drill the holes?


----------



## jwgjr

LMC 1500


----------



## caldonia

Flextrac Nodwell FN15


----------



## turbinator62

Thiokol 1402 that previously belonged to Nikson


----------



## mtmanvt

i new to the board, I run Suicide Six Ski Area in central VT and we have a few cats that we use all season long for various jobs from snowmaking to transportation and light grooming with a roller.

1971 Tucker model 442A
1974 Tucker model 1542
1970ish Thiokol Spryte 1201b
2003 PB Edge


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

well I can add the 2100 I have no year on or sn yet but it's on its way pics to come in a month


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here's a picture of my new acquisition it's a Thiokol 2100 b with the ford turbo diesel serial number 922. on the way home I did some extreme hill climbs this thing is a power house. also sounds good with the straight piped turbo diesel.


----------



## wpelk

New to tucker:  I just bought these two classic tuckers at a local auction. I have looked at these two machines since I was a kid and have been fascinated about owning something like them one day. The local government put them up for auction and I was lucky to win both of them. I would appreciate an honest opinion about their value and the rarity of these two machines. The machine on the left is a 1968 with the original Chrysler 6 banger and 2,800 miles. It has steel pontoons and starts and moves great. The interior in both is not great but it’s all there. The one on the right is a 1959 also with the original engine. The miles read 10,000+ but it starts and runs with no problem. As you can see, the “59” has the fiberglass pontoons and an extra set has been included. The two were maintained by the county road department and used to maintain the relay stations for TV. The rollers and track seem to be in good order but I will know more next week when I take possession of them. I am very excited to own these two fine pieces and look forward to restoring them soon. Any help on restoration parts will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## d2doug

I am new to this site. I built my own cat back in 1979 based on a Thiokol type frame. It has a modified weasel diff.,turning radius is 5 feet, and a 302 Mustang engine with a c-4 trans. I made my 36" wide tracks using an early Thiokol design. I will post a pic as soon as I figure out how! There's a lot of great information on this site. I live in central Ca. and cruse the Huntington Lake and Kaiser Pass area, 7-9 k feet.


----------



## d2doug

Here's a pic, sorry for the double post.


----------



## 300 H and H

d2doug,

Are you into old Caterpillars BTW?? Nice ride you made there. 

Welcome to the forum. Any thoughts about building a cab for your cat?

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

need some vidieo of it in action


----------



## d2doug

I have never had to go out in real bad conditions, so far, so I figure  that it's  not much different than being on a snowmobile. Yes, I have been into old Caterpillars for a long time. I have a 1957 D2 with most options. Thanks for the reply and if I can be of any help to anyone on this site, my e-mail is d2doug@earthlink.net.  Thanks, Doug


----------



## Northcoast

Great job! That thing looks like it will be a lot of fun. I've taken my cat into Florence Lake a few times (friends have a cabin there),so I know you have a great territory to enjoy.


----------



## d2doug

Northcoast: 

Thanks for the compliment. I am planning on going up to Kaiser Pass several times this winter if we actually get some snow for a change. I'd love to hook up with a fellow cat enthusiast, email me and we can hook up on the same weekend.


----------



## JimVT

two snowcat gatherings are planned .be sure to check them out . they are posted on this fourm and the Washington one with many pictures from last years can be found on my links.


----------



## d2doug

Northcoast
What kind or brand of machine do you have? I love seeing all types of snow cats, as they  have different designs and  capability. They're all great in my book!   d2doug


----------



## Outrider

4 Bombardier BR400+
2 Pisten Bully PB260


----------



## d2doug

Cooper
How do you like the weasel diff in your 1404 Imp by now? I have had a weasel and I am on my second home built cat, using the same diff with no problems. Hope yours works out as well!


----------



## IMP

J5 Bombardier. This machine makes its own trail summer or winter. Previously I owned a Thiokol IMP but the J5 better fits my needs.


----------



## d2doug

That's a clean,compact personal sized machine. Great for exploring the back country or just having fun!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

d-2 doug if you are interested I have access to lots of weasel parts the tundra up here is littered with them the diffs are bullet proof 2 speed units that seem to be had cheap here in Alaska


----------



## d2doug

Thanks very much for the weasel diff information, but I have 2 spares at this time. I will keep a note of it just in case a need comes along.


----------



## Cletis

Tempest snow cat.


----------



## sleddogracer

J5 with blade and winch, front and rear hydraulics, solid tires and a 300 automotive 6 cyl motor


----------



## villi

Snow-Trac st4.#2213


----------



## laytonpc

I have a 1988 Pisten Bully 130D, Mercedes Turbo Diesel, Front Plow. Would be interested in hearing back from other owners in Colorado who would be interested in a day or overnight trip (live at the base of Pikes Peak).


----------



## 300 H and H

Laytonpc

Last fall some of us were wanting a snow cat adventure in your state, the northern part. We really didn't hear from anyone who knew the area in that part of the state. I am surprised that in your part you have that much snow.... I have friends who retired in Cannon City, and they are bragging about how warm it is there compared to here...

So what are the laws in Colorado concerning the use of trails by snow cats? I have no idea..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## laytonpc

Northern and Central Rockies are 130 % of normal snow pack. We received over 14 inches of snow last night. Some general guidelines - the Colorado Division of a Wildlife treats a snow cat as a snowmobile thus requires a snowmobile permit to operate. Wilderness areas are off limits. I live in Pike National Forest and all of the trails are open except for those marked "no snowmobiles" with cats they prefer a minimum of 6 inches. There are hundreds of miles of marked and groomed trails in Colorado. Suggest you Google Cottonwood Pass, Tin Cup Pass, Ophir Creek. I am sure there are others on this forum that can chime in on areas to ride in Northern Colorado and over in the Gunnison / Crested Butte area.


----------



## tom

Tucker 443


----------



## Dakota Kid

I own two Bombi's I plan on selling one to Fuzzy Swede


----------



## tom

As of today I own a 1963 Tuckker 443-A


----------



## Melensdad

tom said:


> As of today I own a 1963 Tuckker 443-A



PICTURES . . . oh, and we expect a thread with MORE PICTURES 

What are your plans for the unit?  What conditions is it in currently?


----------



## Mill666er

New owner of a 1981 Tucker 542A-HD with a few hack repairs/mods.








Cat runs great, plan on playing with it as is for the rest of the winter and will probably start some sort of restore this spring.

Thanks to this forum and existence of the Snowcat Jamboree 'down the road' in Leavenworth, I have been hit with 'the bug'. See everyone there next year!

First time forum user and will try to figure this out and get more pics and info posted in the snowcat restoration forum.

Rob Miller
Winthrop, WA


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if I just had to have a tucker one of those road oiler powered riggs might be the way I would want to go nothing like a screamen jimmy.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Welcome to the group Ron ! We are a group of Snow Cat nut cases that love to tinker and restore the older cats for our personal use . 

   That is a nice tucker you have . The company was started in the town I grew up in ,,, Grass Valley Calif . Ok, Ok , that was about a million years ago . But I still remember the buildings where they were made .

    Don't forget we love pictures as they speak a thousand words for the SnowTrac owners who can't read anyway  !
 Also take the time to fill out your *Bio page* so we know what part of the country you live in . 
  Enjoy and use our data base for information or help  any time


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowtrac Nome said:


> nothing like a screamen jimmy.


 

 I knew you were a screamer ........


----------



## Melensdad

Mill666er said:


> New owner of a 1981 Tucker 542A-HD with a few hack repairs/mods.
> . . .


Rob, nice looking new toy.

I'm thinking hard that my next snowcat may be a Tucker.  

What are your plans for the Sno-Cat?


----------



## cabinrat

My sv 252 I bought about 10 years ago.Hopefully the picture was sent,still learning to operate the forum.Im gonna sandblast and rubbercoat this spring,everything but the doors.Maybe get rid of the bondo in the roof problem for good.Any suggestions on color appreciated.I might do yellow again but black on the roof,not sure.Great to read about all the project cats out their.Pictures are great,if mine didnt show up ill figure it out.If I do I will send pictures of the stainless fuel tank im putting together this week.


----------



## cabinrat

Here are some pictures of the new stainless tank I put together today for
the 252.


----------



## cabinrat

Still learning the site,oops picture didnt attach.


----------



## cabinrat

Maybe this time.


----------



## Tucky1342

1985 Tucker 1342B


----------



## akfury

Hagglunds SUSV


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

akfury said:


> Hagglunds SUSV


you want another one we have one here for sale bad transmission


----------



## akfury

Might be interested.
What kind of shape is the rest of it in?
Tracks?
Price?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the tracks are complete but the rubber is rotted they are not the j style grousers the engine and trans are shot I think that is where the fire started the oc-12 doesn't even have paint burned off it and most of the road wheels are still good as are the axles and springs there is np cabin you would have to figure it to be an oc-12 suspension road wheels and track parts I also have 2 nos drive sprockets for $350 each.


----------



## tom

This forum is verging on addiction..still learning  to navigate it. Laytonpc has a great idea for next year. Gunnison/Crested Butte area is a great riding area...as well as The Grand Mesa area. Re:Melensdad question..the cat is in great condition. I use it for recreational/cabin access.I plan to continue the restore started by Broken Grouser. New paint is on the agenda, more lights and creature comforts.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

cats playing nice in cat house


----------



## snowcatt

Three Bombi's
1  1975 completely restored
1  1976 completely original not restored very nice sitting for 10 years
1  1980 complete less engine body needs work.


----------



## DAVENET

glacierparkbus said:


> cats playing nice in cat house



Jinn,

As usual, so many questions on this pic! What year is the 443? I've never seen an old one with a vertical grill like that. And is it just an illusion or are the tracks/pontoons actually slightly more narrow than the freighter beside it? And last, what is it sitting on?? Some sort of 'cat dolly? It almost looks to be floating with a chunk of wood under the right front. (I guess they are light on the snow . . .)

David


----------



## Pontoon Princess

hello david, my tucker buddy, the 443 is a '54 and yes the tracks are narrower than the freighter, it is sitting on a factory built transport trailer, twin axle, the deck has a rail for the inside part of the track to ride on, and the deck is peaked, all very kewl, original owner was the BPA, the folks with all the dams on the lower columbia river in oregon/washington, and as they say, cats that walk on snow. very light.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

akfury said:


> Might be interested.
> What kind of shape is the rest of it in?
> Tracks?
> Price?
> Thanks, Mike


 mike I didn't see this reply give me a call I can put you in touch with the owners. the front tracks are new the rear tracks will need replacement soon also the right rear drive sprockets need replacement along with a few road wheels. the engine was changed a couple of years ago and seems to run good the machine has ben maintained by me and up till the trans died has been kept up real well now the organization who owns it is toying with liquidating it as the thing cost more to keep running than they receive off working it. 
mu number is 907- 304 1383.


----------



## Shaneo

Bought this to play at our cabin. Maybe a little snowboarding in the hills.


----------



## snowcatt

Looks nice .You should have fun with that machine. What is it's top speed


----------



## akimp

Cats owned
1 1969 Bombardier J5
1 1961-1962 Snow-Trac ST4 liquid cooled rabbit motor, disk brake conversion, and 3 band track and upgraded sprocket conversion. 
1 ? Snow-trac ST4 still at previous owners house to prevent serious problems with the wife. let her digest one a month is wise with these beautiful toys.
I already have voted for the J5 last year but add two Snow-Trac's to the poll


----------



## Clacker

Hey Folks,
 I picked up a BR 160 last year.
 I use it for grooming the goat trails we sled on.





 Just waiting for snow,

 Clacker


----------



## torovision

1974 Bombardier SV-300
Runs nice but needs some TLC and a paint job


----------



## Two Track Mind

1 1402ST halfcab about 1968. 1 1404WT full cab about 1974.I live over the ridge from Snowcat Pat. Also have original thiokol tiltdeck trailers for each machine.


----------



## Duffycustomworks

69 thiokol spryte and a 64 thiokol 1402 and on the hunt for a older tucker if anyone knows of any for sale..


----------



## 300 H and H

Welcome aboard Duffycustom works!

You may want to try the buy sell trade thread for the Tucker.

Quite the inventory you have there, and you want to add another...

Your going to fit right in here...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Duffycustomworks

Figured out how to add photos to my posts. Here are my Thiokols.

If anyone knows how to downsize the photos, please let me know thanks.


----------



## redsqwrl

They look fine to me.

Makes the yuiengling stand out.

Can't get it here.


----------



## Tucky1342

Funny I just saw the pic's and I like the same beer. Some guys from CT have a camp near me and bring it up for me for "after I am done grooming with my Tucker 1342B"


----------



## Tucky1342

here's a few pics of ,mine


----------



## Duffycustomworks

i had that problem when i lived in colorado> Yuengling is probly one of the only perks about living in new jersey besides friends and family..your tucker looks sweet. im looking to go the "Tucker Route" soon.Ive always been a fan


----------



## loggah

Duffy,That looks like one of the old Waterville  Sprytes! widened cab,raised up 4"  Chrysler 318 industrial engine 4 speed new process with reverser??? hows my guess?? Don


----------



## Duffycustomworks

loggah said:


> Duffy,That looks like one of the old Waterville  Sprytes! widened cab,raised up 4"  Chrysler 318 industrial engine 4 speed new process with reverser??? hows my guess?? Don



You are dead on.. Did you build that cat back in the day? I got it from a customer of mine that had it in oneonta,ny.. It sat for years and now is alive once again..I was just reading today about the steam lombard log hauler you worked on years ago.. You seam to be one cool knowledgable dude.


----------



## loggah

Duffy, I worked on it quite a bit!!!we had 3 that were converted over back in the early 70"s!! I cant tell you how many hours we put on those machines .The regular Sprytes wouldn't touch them. If you have any questions on it send me a PM .Don


----------



## trailbuilder

My brother and I were just talking about the spryte that our snowmobile club had until about 1994. It was originally from Waterville Valley. My dad helped modify it, My uncle bought it and then sold it to our club. The club sold it to a club in NY. I heard that they put the radiator behind the cab and used an electric fan. I see some hoses back there, I wonder if that is the one we had. There was a draw bar on the back that could be used as a ram steer when it was pulling a powder maker. I also remember that it had a blade that the only way you could see it was to put your face right up against the window and if you happened to hit something you would smack your forehead on the glass. At times I wish we still had it.


----------



## loggah

Trailbuilder, Its the same machine you guys had, Duffy said it had a radiator in the back!! I cant believe that its still around. Don


----------



## Duffycustomworks

I definately learned alot about its history. Thanks loggah and Trailbuilder..I mounted the radiator back up front and took the hydraulic tow bar off to shed some weight. if anyone is interested in the tow bar assembly let me know. Its taking up room in my shop..So happy i found this site


----------



## jask

well, that old girl might get around but it looks like she left a few broken hearts along the way..  
 what are the odds?!


----------



## loggah

maybe! but also scun knuckles,and few choice words at times also.!!


----------



## trailbuilder

And a few long walks.....at night....in the cold.......alone. But I was only about 19 and was having a blast. I guess she would have been a cougar to me.


----------



## loggah

Well heres a picture of my 1949 Tucker 422 with me hanging around !! I know thats a sno-cat ,but dont know the status of my 2 1925 Lombard model nw logging tractors????? Don


----------



## trailbuilder

the Lombard has skis and tracks, sounds like a snow cat. You can say that you have the original version of the snow cat. I hope this comment doesn't start a debate about which tracked vehicle was the first one


----------



## Helmsman38

CALLING ALL SNOW CAT OWNERS TO THE "CATS MEOW JAMBOREE" TIMBERLINE SKI RESORT AND LODGE.

Don't miss this epic event. If you really like snow cats your going to see vintage snow cats  of all kinds.


----------



## Red130

New forum member, we recently purchased a PB 130D as a groomer for our local nordic ski trails.  I've enjoyed many posts on here as a lurker, I have a soft spot in particular for the old Tuckers.   Anyhow, just wanted to introduce myself.

Sucks to check "Other" for type of cat, maybe add a PistenBully box??? 

Dave


----------



## redsqwrl

welcome,I don't see many of those, they are around working away for sure.

Send it to WI when you are done with it.

Mike


----------



## Northcoast

Welcome,and nice machine. I totally agree,need a seperate category for Pistonbully.


----------



## Alpine

Pistenbully PB 070 DR (Now in Summer resto-mod-clean-up mode)
Location: Central British Columbia


Yes Please Add a Pistenbully category.


----------



## Melensdad

I am not able to edit the poll to add more brands.

When we started these forums the main brands owned by our membership *at that time* were listed.  Over time we grew and other brands are now clearly more common on these forums.


----------



## sleddogracer

I have a well used but serviceable 1971 J5 and recently acquired an 83 Tucker 1344, ex utility company sno-cat with low hours


----------



## rotorhead

I just joined up, live in Grand Junction CO.  I have been a guest for a while now and learning from all you folks, very interesting and helpful people on this forum.  I don't know where or how to reg. my cat, but it's a 1964 Thiokol 1201, 170 Ford eng. OC-4 (I think) but in it's drop boxes, they are gear not chain.  I bought it a few years ago and its been sitting in my shop. It came to me with 1000 hrs and a full length cab which was added at some time.  The serial number is (84).  Going to get it riding tuff for this years El Nino.  I live 2 miles from the Grand Mesa which I can run the cat down the road (rural) and start climbing and having fun.  Let me know if I was not supposed to write all this info on this reply. I new, so just give me a kick and redirect me.  Thankyou


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Welcome rotor head, does your name mean your chopper pilot?


----------



## rotorhead

Been in aviation for a long time, taught for the airlines, but fixed wings are boring, so I went to helicopter. Best office view there has ever been.  A friend of mine in Montana that I used to fly with on occasion would look at at each other and both say I can't believe they pay us to do this. But yes I was, now retired, Thank the LORD  PS  Thanks for asking


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Rotorhead,

Thanks for sharing your wings!, And once again welcome aboard !

And one more thing, we will give you a few days to get acclimated. Then the rule is pictures! We love pictures here. 
Mostly snowcat pictures, but a occasional rotor or two would be very fine also.


----------



## rotorhead

Will post pics later today as I am back in the shop to continue working on the ole girl, she won't look like much though, needs paint and etc. but she will run.


----------



## rotorhead

Here is my 1964 1200 ser# 85 with full body extension built out of aluminum hiway signs 3/16 thick. Maybe someone could chime in on the tracks as they don't look the same as others of this vintage. Also could someone tell me anything on the types of brake slave cylinder set up these are as they are not the same as in the manual. Thanks in advance


----------



## labradorshooter

lurked around this forum for a few years now, planned on building a snow cat but I came across this  machine 2 months ago for cheaper then I could build a snowcat. its a 1989 BR100+ with the 32" tracks and just shy of 1700 hrs on the meter. I redid the body work that was already started, sprayed it , changed the starter, tidied up the wiring and a few other things, added a 2" receiver hitch , changed the headlights to halogen , added some LED light bars and I plan to build a plow for it and add hydraulics.

before.




after.


----------



## sleddogracer

looks good


----------



## Northcoast

Looks like a fun machine. Nice job!


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I've always wanted a BR100+ for a personal snowcat. Very Nice!


----------



## 4TrackCat

I've been bitten by the Tucker bug and have a 1968 544A vista cruiser steel track machine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## trailbuilder

Nice cat. I always thought the wide pontoons looked cool. Does it have a V8 like trackaddict or is the second pipe for show.


----------



## 4TrackCat

trailbuilder said:


> Nice cat. I always thought the wide pontoons looked cool. Does it have a V8 like trackaddict or is the second pipe for show.


It does have the V8. Many originally came with the Chrysler 318 but this one is a bit unique whereas it was factory equipped with a Chevy 283 engine. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hautesnow

*Cats I have owned:*
-Thiokol 1404 WT
-LMC 1500 WT
-Camoplast Trooper (118")
-Hagglunds BV206

*Current:*
-Camoplast Trooper (118") my second one


----------



## sleddogracer

Hautesnow said:


> *Cats I have owned:*
> -Thiokol 1404 WT
> -LMC 1500 WT
> -Camoplast Trooper (118")
> -Hagglunds BV206
> 
> *Current:*
> -Camoplast Trooper (118") my second one



so which is your favorite so far?


----------



## Northcoast

I ended up with a tucker,but REALLY liked the trooper I was able to drive a couple of times. Not being much of a mechanic I was a little leary of the hydrostatic pumps(it had quite a few hours on it).  Got any more pictures? Looks like you've tried them all!


----------



## Hautesnow

Both machines were the Tier 2 units, built before Prinoth took over production.  First Trooper was perfect and I still regret selling it in 2008.  This one only had 400 hours on it, but is not without leaks.  Still dealing with that problem now (I'm not much of a mechanic either).  Have way too many pictures, I could share.  
 Have driven many Tuckers and originally was looking for a used Tucker 2000XL, but found this one instead at a good price last spring.  PIA having to get a Oversize Permit to haul it though.


----------



## nobody

BOMBI is second place but not much talk about them. could someone tell me why my sprocket suddenly wore inside corners?


----------



## bushcaddy

1972 sv 250 st. rebuilt most of it but not the engine or trany as it was previously done.  this machine is a skidozer.  pic can be seen here under  bushcaddy.


----------



## redsqwrl

nobody said:


> BOMBI is second place but not much talk about them. could someone tell me why my sprocket suddenly wore inside corners?



welcome nobody.  there is actually quite a lot of bombi folks on here.

Post a picture of the damage in the repair area, I am sure many will jump in and help figure it out.


----------



## hansoni

Here's our 66 IMP that we have a lot of work in and we enjoy the hell out of it.  We have a camp in western Maine and have a great trail system and plenty of uphill terrain for the mountain sleds.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

think there maybe a flaw or 2 in the poll and how you vote, as you can only vote once, and how do you vote for a second machine? 

and what happens to the machine when you sell it and the new owner votes in the poll as the new owner, double counted?

 only reason i say anything, is i am interested in the real numbers of machines that are listed in the poll,

so DOC, can this be fixed?


----------



## pixie

I agree. I have 4 Bombardiers but I might have voted when I had a Thiokol.


----------



## d2doug

Slim, try Remote Access Service snow cat parts. 1 916 764 4619. Ask for Tim. Good place to start.


----------



## m1west

I have a thiokol 603


----------



## d2doug

North coast, are you planning any trips to the Huntington Lake area in the first two weeks of February?


----------



## SnoTruck

I'm a new cat owner.  Not really a cat, but what boils down to a snow and rough terrain pickup truck for my little homestead: a Nodwell 60 of some kind outfitted with a flatbed and the cab from a Kassbohrer Pistenbully 145D.


----------



## Taxrulz

1975 Thiokol Spryte, 133 hours, previously owned by RJohnson and NailedElk on the forum. It was originally owned by Southern California Edison and kept in Pomona for use in the San Gabriel Mountains. It was subsequently acquired by Snowtrans and then privately owned in Oregon, Utah, and Colorado.

It need some basic maintenance and updating, and we will try to do some improvements as well.


----------



## PJL

Super nice looking cat there.  Looking forward to seeing your winter adventure posts.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

forgot about this thread I suppose I should update the addition to the fleet I now have a light foot to fill the gap between the snow trac and thiokol 2100. geez im starting to become a hoarder.


----------



## hansoni

We sold our IMP to a guy in Vermont and found this 1987 LMC 1500 in NY state.  All new axles, HEI distributor, and EFI kit installed since we bought it.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

hansoni said:


> We sold our IMP to a guy in Vermont and found this 1987 LMC 1500 in NY state. All new axles, HEI distributor, and EFI kit installed since we bought it.


you cant call your self a hoarder if you sell one before buying another.


----------



## hansoni

Make no mistake, I have issues...


----------



## PJL

Cats breeding like cats.


----------



## Rgp

1993 BR 400+
1958 Tucker 442
1958 Tucker 443
2011 PB 400


----------



## Nemo

First trip out with newly acquired 1962 Snow Trac showing only 600 hrs blew the motor. The cat is very good condition original. Now faced with the decision of keeping stock motor and rebuilding or going with a 1600 dual port. Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## sleddogracer

Nemo said:


> First trip out with newly acquired 1962 Snow Trac showing only 600 hrs blew the motor. The cat is very good condition original. Now faced with the decision of keeping stock motor and rebuilding or going with a 1600 dual port. Your feedback is appreciated.



the more power the better


----------



## PradoTDI

Proud owner of a massive project 1965 Thiokol 601!


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Very happy owner of a FrankenCat

1972 Thiokol 2100 Packmaster  that has been gutted and is coming back from the valley of the shadow of death......

Chevy S10 Cab 
Chevy 305 V8 power (For now)

And the project rolls on.....


----------



## Loneoutrider

1962 Thiokol TrackMaster 4T8 N
1979 Aktiv SnowMaster ST4B


----------



## Rgp

1958 Tucker 442
1958 Tucker 443
1993 BR 400
2017 Pisten Bully 400


----------



## fritz

1963 thiokol 601


----------



## mtmudrunner

1744 Tucker


----------



## NDPilot

1973 Thiokol 1202ST Spryte


----------



## Rover’n

Kristi KT3 in running condition and a KT2A in bits and pieces.


----------



## sheep_mtn

I previously owned a '75 Imp wide track, and now upgraded to an '89 LMC 1500 w/AMC motor (adjustable carb). I had been looking for a crew cab with a blade for years, and they are getting hard to find! This one came out of northern Utah, though I don't know much about the machine's history. I'm in the process of dialing it in for winter. Some things have been maintained quite well, and other things completely overlooked! So far I've replaced some hydro hoses, replaced the ignition switch, changed oil, greased everything, and carpeted some of the interior. Still lots more to go through before I'll trust her in the backcountry. But overall it's a pretty solid unit and I'm really glad to have it.


----------

